# ICB2.0 - Wo wird gekleckert, wo geklotzt? [Update: Ergebnisse]



## nuts (4. August 2014)

Nachdem wir bereits den Preisrahmen abgefragt haben, geht es heute darum, für welche Komponenten wir das Geld bevorzugt ausgeben sollen, und wo gerne gespart werden darf. Bereits beim ersten ICB haben wir gute Erfahrungen mit einer solchen Priorisierung gemacht, wir sind gespannt, ob neue Produkte der letzten 2 Jahre oder der geänderte Einsatzbereich des ICB2.0 von Alutech jetzt zu anderen Ergebnissen führen werden.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Wo wird gekleckert, wo geklotzt? [Update: Ergebnisse]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## mpmarv (4. August 2014)

Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Laufräder! Reifen sind natürlich auch wichtig, kann man aber günstig tauschen!
Da es ja auf 1x11 hinausläuft, hätte ich mir als 4. die X01 Kurbel statt der X1 gewünscht, da man recht günstig 200gr sparen kann.
Ich bin nun kein Gewichtsfetischist, aber bei dem Gewichts- und Preisunterschied sollte man das in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

1. Federung, 2. Laufräder, 3. Teleskopstütze.

Weil: Diese Komponenten müssen gut sein. Sowas möchte ich nicht mehr austauschen am Bike... Telestütze deshalb, da ich nur eine kenne, die das Zeug dazu hätte, über längeren Zeitraum zuverlässig zu funktionieren. (Edit: Und diese eben ein wenig teurer ist als der Schnitt)


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> 1. Federung, 2. Laufräder, 3. Teleskopstütze.



Ja, weil das sau teure Teile sind, wenn man sie später tauschen möchte. Bremsen, Cockpit usw usf. kosten verhältnismäßig wenig...
Ich hab die Kurbel allerdings reingenommen. Wegen 1x11....  Wenn dann ordentlich. hehe


----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

@mpmarv & @GrazerTourer : Jaa... wenn man denn auf 1 x 11 gehen möchte mag das sein. Wobei ich auch bei 2 x 10 gern Gewicht sparen würde.
Trotzdem. Ohne Vario macht n Trailbike ... speziell dieses mit niedrigem Sitzrohr wenig Sinn. Da müssen zuverlässige 200 mm Verstellweg möglich sein.
Die Kurbel kann man relativ einfach ausbauen, gut verkaufen und dann aufrüsten wenn man denn unbedingt mag.
Falls es 2 Varianten gibt (2 x 10 und 1 x 11 Wahlweise), buttert man mMn unnötig Geld in Teile, die man schnell gewechselt hat und erstmal keinen technischen Vorsprung bedeuten.
Bei Vario, LRS und Federung seh ich da mehr Bedarf, in Gutes zu investieren, da dies auch ein Mehr an Funktion bedeutet.


----------



## KainerM (4. August 2014)

Beim ICB V1 wurde wertz auf ordentliche LRS gelegt? Dann wurde dabei ja mal gehörig tief in die Schüssel gegriffen... Also, dieses mal bitte keinen System-LRS, und schon garkeinen der außer leicht sein garnichts kann. Auf Teleskopstütze und teure Kurbeln kann die Welt verzichten


----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Beim ICB V1 wurde wertz auf ordentliche LRS gelegt? Dann wurde dabei ja mal gehörig tief in die Schüssel gegriffen... Also, dieses mal bitte keinen System-LRS, und schon garkeinen der außer leicht sein garnichts kann. Auf Teleskopstütze und teure Kurbeln kann die Welt verzichten


 Ich glaub, da war der Wunsch grösser als die Vernunft. Da wurde sicher nicht der LRS als Prio gewählt. Kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen bzw. erinnere mich nicht mehr. Aber ne.... unmöglich.


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2014)

Laufräder, Fahrwerk, Schaltung.

Begründung: Arschlift mag ich nicht, Bremse reicht mir eine XT/SLX (Hab nur schlechte erfahrung mit Formula und Avid gesammelt), die SLX kurbel hält schon ewig und eine XT(R) kann nichts besser.


----------



## mpmarv (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @mpmarv & @GrazerTourer : Jaa... wenn man denn auf 1 x 11 gehen möchte mag das sein. Wobei ich auch bei 2 x 10 gern Gewicht sparen würde.
> Trotzdem. Ohne Vario macht n Trailbike ... speziell dieses mit niedrigem Sitzrohr wenig Sinn. Da müssen zuverlässige 200 mm Verstellweg möglich sein.
> Die Kurbel kann man relativ einfach ausbauen, gut verkaufen und dann aufrüsten wenn man denn unbedingt mag.


 
Eine Vario finde ich ja auch wichtig, da muss man aber m.E. nach nicht überproportional investieren. Ich fahre an meinem Nicolai eine KindShock Supernatural mit 125mm Verstellung, funktioniert Mechanisch zuverlässig und ist günstig.
In der mittleren Ausstattung sollte definitiv eine dabei sein, nur für mich muss es nichts Besonderes sein! Remote, innenverlegt, riesige Verstellung. Alles Luxus, was an einem P/L orientierten Bike nichts zu suchen hat. Überhaupt eine Vario zu haben, war vor nicht all zu langer Zeit nicht selbstverständlich! An meinem damaligen Stumpjumper (3,2k NP LP) war nicht mal eine dran


----------



## KainerM (4. August 2014)

@Eisbein: Volle Zustimmung. Bei den meisten Teilen wie Kurbel, Bremsen, und einigen Teilen der Schaltung ist allerspätestens bei XT/X9 Schluss mit "besser". Danach kommt nur noch leichter - und in der Preisklasse sollte das Augenmerk klar auf Funktion liegen. Laufräder kann man Richtung "haltbar" trimmen statt nur "leicht" (wie wärs mit Hope Naben?), Fahrwerk bringt am meisten Verbesserungspotential, und beim Antrieb würde ich den meisten Wert auf Kette und Kassette legen - die Teile sind in teuer einfach Verschleißfester und sparen dadurch tlw. sogar effektiv Geld. Bei 2*10 tut es auch ein X9 ohne Kompromisse, ansonsten, wenn das kleine KB wegfallen muss, halt das kleinste "Elffachschaltwerk".


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Laufräder, Fahrwerk, Schaltung.
> 
> Begründung: Arschlift mag ich nicht, Bremse reicht mir eine XT/SLX (Hab nur schlechte erfahrung mit Formula und Avid gesammelt), die SLX kurbel hält schon ewig und eine XT(R) kann nichts besser.



Und warum stimmst du dann für Schaltung wenn dir eine SLX reicht? Kommt mir etwas spanisch vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Fahrwerk, Laufräder, Finish.

Wieso? Movelock ist eh nicht drin und bei den kurzen Sitzrohren Pflicht, von daher erst kein Geld in die Vario versenken.


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Und warum stimmst du dann für Schaltung wenn dir eine SLX reicht? Kommt mir etwas spanisch vor.


Weil 1. alles andere noch weniger sinn macht für mich. Und gerade bei der Schaltung bringt XT gegenüber SLX doch einen Vorteil. Spider kasette, besserer Schalthebel, haltbarere kette. 
@KainerM hat das ja auch schon aufgezählt.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2014)

Fahrwerk, das ist A und O.

Schaltung MEHR investieren als normal üblich bedeutet ja schon 1x11 oder sowas. Ob nun XT oder SLX ist doch völlig egal, Deore sollte ja wohl eh nicht vorkommen (auch wenn die es genauso tutet).

Laufräder sollten einen guten Wiederverkaufswert haben, wenn sie schon keinen guten Kompromiss bringen. Also keine SunRingle - da lieber etwas mehr investieren, freut man sich dann beim Wiederverkauf.

Insofern Fahrwerk - Schaltung - Laufräder.


----------



## tobsinger (4. August 2014)

1.Federung
2. Laufräder
3. Fahrer Kontakt.

Warum 3. Fahrerkontakt. weil es hier um investition geht, sprich geld. Eigentlich hätte ich 3. Bremse gewählt aber es gibt eine Top Bremse für wenig Geld, die für ein Trailbike mehr als ausreichend ist: SLX.
Da muss man nicht tief in die Tasche greifen um gutes zu bekommen. Ansonsten würde ich  nur 2 Prios wählen.

Einen gute und leichte Vorbau/Lenker Einheit würde ich dann bevorzugen. Antrieb möchte ich nicht wählen weil SLX mir persönlich ausreichend ausser vllt Kassette.

Meine Prio für eigenaufbau wäre:
1Federung
2LRS
2b Reifen
3Lenker/Vorbau
4Kurbel
5Kassette
6Bremse
7restl. Antrieb
8Raw


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Ich finde es irgendwo blöd, dass Reifen und Schläuche hier aufgeführt werden. Ein 2600€ Bike mit Billigreifen? Das wirds eh nicht geben.


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2014)

Weiß jetzt nicht so richtig, was ich da auswählen soll...
Wenn ich ankreuze "Bremsen", bekomme ich da teure Avid? Will ich nicht...
Wenn ich ankreuze "Teleskopstütze", bekomme ich da Moveloc? Will ich auch nicht...
Wenn ich ankreuze "Laufräder", bekomme ich da teure, leichte aber schmale Systemlaufräder? Will ich ebenfalls nicht...

Ich meine, das mir die angesprochenen Punkte schon wichtiger sind als andere, allerdings muss die teurere Option nicht unbedingt die geeignetere sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> 1.Federung
> 2. Laufräder
> 3. Fahrer Kontakt.
> 
> ...



Gerade hier möchte aber jemand nen pinken Lenker, mit viel Rise, wenig Rise... , nen 50er oder auch nen 70er Vorbau... Pedale gibt's 100 verschiedene Möglichkeiten... finde ich extremst unpassend bei den variabelsten Komponenten auf "hochwertig" zu gehen. Zudem man diese auch einfach selbst tauschen kann.


----------



## ms06-rider (4. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwo blöd, dass Reifen und Schläuche hier aufgeführt werden. Ein 2600€ Bike mit Billigreifen? Das wirds eh nicht geben.



Schonmal n Bike gekauft? Gibts eigentlich ziemlich häufig dass miese Reifen und Schläuche verbaut werden und macht mMn auch Sinn. Jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorlieben und meistens schmeiß ich eh direkt runter was da verbaut ist...


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Nen Schwalbe Evo/Conti BCC/Maxxis 3C kann man aber auch mal ausprobieren oder für gutes Geld verkaufen, der Billigkram taugt nur für die Tonne, da kriegst du grade so die Versandkosten raus.


----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht so richtig, was ich da auswählen soll...
> Wenn ich ankreuze "Bremsen", bekomme ich da teure Avid? Will ich nicht...
> Wenn ich ankreuze "Teleskopstütze", bekomme ich da Moveloc? Will ich auch nicht...
> Wenn ich ankreuze "Laufräder", bekomme ich da teure, leichte aber schmale Systemlaufräder? Will ich ebenfalls nicht...
> ...


Du kauf Dir ma lieber nen Rahmen... schreibst ja schon selber, dass Du am liebsten alles gerne anders hättest als die gefühlte Masse...
Und niemand möchte oder hat je was von Sys-LRS in schmal geredet... da sind wir glaub ich alle von geheilt.
Geht's Dir gut?  Ganz ruuhig... soo schlimm ists noch nicht.



Kharne schrieb:


> Fahrwerk, Laufräder, Finish.
> Wieso? Movelock ist eh nicht drin und bei den kurzen Sitzrohren Pflicht...


Wieso ist die nicht drin? Hast Du OEM Preise von dem Teil?
Der Preisunterschied gegenüber der Konkurrenz hält sich Aftermarket sehr im Rahmen im Vergleich zur Federung und LRS.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, weil das sau teure Teile sind, wenn man sie später tauschen möchte. Bremsen, Cockpit usw usf. kosten verhältnismäßig wenig...
> Ich hab die Kurbel allerdings reingenommen. Wegen 1x11....  Wenn dann ordentlich. hehe



Die Kurbel reinzunehmen war wahrscheinlich eine vergebene Stimme. Da hätte "gute  Schaltung" gereicht, weil sowieso 11 Fach ans Rad kommt und da sind die Kurbeln ansich vorgegeben...und wohl eh net schlecht.

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

Moin,
erstmal zur Abstimmung: Ihr legt hier nur Prioritäten fest, also welche Komponente zuerst diskutiert und spezifiziert wird und dem entsprechend auch zuerst vom Budget abgezogen wird. 
Beispiel: als erstes kommt das Fahrwerk dran und theoretisch könnte jetzt mal richtig Geld in das Topmodell von Hersteller XY investiert werden. Aber im Verlauf der Diskussion und in der Abstimmung stellt sich raus, dass eine einfachere Version oder ein anderer Hersteller das Rennen machen, so bleibt für die anderen Teile mehr Geld übrig. Beim ersten ICB hat das ganz vernünftig geklappt und ich bin mir sicher, auch jetzt bekommen wir ein geiles Paket geschnürt.
Meine Prioliste:
Fahrwerk
Laufräder 
Rahmendetails ( das einzige, was ihr nachher nicht mehr ändern könnt)


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Du kauf Dir ma lieber nen Rahmen... schreibst ja schon selber, dass Du am liebsten alles gerne anders hättest als die gefühlte Masse...
> Und niemand möchte oder hat je was von Sys-LRS in schmal geredet... da sind wir glaub ich alle von geheilt.
> Geht's Dir gut?  Ganz ruuhig... soo schlimm ists noch nicht.
> ...



Naja, es geht mir mittlerweile wieder besser; morgen kommen die Fäden raus 

Ansonsten denke ich gar nicht, das ich soweit von der Masse weg bin.


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Wieso ist die nicht drin? Hast Du OEM Preise von dem Teil?
> Der Preisunterschied gegenüber der Konkurrenz hält sich Aftermarket sehr im Rahmen im Vergleich zur Federung und LRS.



Die Jungs können kaum die normale Nachfrage decken, und jetzt auf einmal noch das ICB 2.0? Das wird nix.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Du kauf Dir ma lieber nen Rahmen... schreibst ja schon selber, dass Du am liebsten alles gerne anders hättest als die gefühlte Masse...
> Und niemand möchte oder hat je was von Sys-LRS in schmal geredet... da sind wir glaub ich alle von geheilt.
> Geht's Dir gut?  Ganz ruuhig... soo schlimm ists noch nicht.
> 
> ...


Die Movelock wird in der Tat ein Problem werden, sie fällt OE doch recht weit aus dem Rahmen. Vermutlich fahren die User, die auf Movelock setzen wollen, besser, wenn man 1) keine Vario nimmt oder 2) die abgestimmte Vario im Neuzustand verkauft.


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Jungs können kaum die normale Nachfrage decken, und jetzt auf einmal noch das ICB 2.0? Das wird nix.



Das Rad soll ja auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr ausgeliefert werden. Denke wenn Vecnum dieses Jahr noch erfährt das sie nächstes Jahr die Stütze liefern sollen, dann kann man das organisieren.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Movelock wird in der Tat ein Problem werden, sie fällt OE doch recht weit aus dem Rahmen. Vermutlich fahren die User, die auf Movelock setzen wollen, besser, wenn man 1) keine Vario nimmt oder 2) die abgestimmte Vario im Neuzustand verkauft.



Werft die Flinte nicht zu früh ins Korn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (4. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Kurbel reinzunehmen war wahrscheinlich eine vergebene Stimme. Da hätte "gute  Schaltung" gereicht, weil sowieso 11 Fach ans Rad kommt und da sind die Kurbeln ansich vorgegeben...und wohl eh net schlecht.



Jo eh - "g'hupft wie g'hatscht!", wie man bei uns so schön sagt.


----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Jungs können kaum die normale Nachfrage decken, und jetzt auf einmal noch das ICB 2.0? Das wird nix.


Hmm :/  Ärgerlich. Sollen die mal 1-Teeshirt- Jobber einstellen oder so.


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Movelock wird in der Tat ein Problem werden, sie fällt OE doch recht weit aus dem Rahmen. Vermutlich fahren die User, die auf Movelock setzen wollen, besser, wenn man 1) keine Vario nimmt oder 2) die abgestimmte Vario im Neuzustand verkauft.


Danke für die Info.. aber sowas DARF ruhig vor der Abstimmung kommuniziert werden.
Jetzt habe ich meine Stimme umsonst für einen Traum vergeben... grummel.


GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Jo eh - "g'hupft wie g'hatscht!", wie man bei uns so schön sagt.


Gsundi!


----------



## tobsinger (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Gerade hier möchte aber jemand nen pinken Lenker, mit viel Rise, wenig Rise... , nen 50er oder auch nen 70er Vorbau... Pedale gibt's 100 verschiedene Möglichkeiten... finde ich extremst unpassend bei den variabelsten Komponenten auf "hochwertig" zu gehen. Zudem man diese auch einfach selbst tauschen kann.



da hast Du recht, habe ich mir nach meinem Post auch überlegt.
da ja 1x11, 1x10 jetzt eh gesetzt ist, wäre es sinnvoll zu wissen wieviel teurer 1x11 ist als 1x10.


----------



## Vinse86 (4. August 2014)

Also ich steh mit meinem Bike vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Ich fahre ein Kona Process 134 (ist ja in einer ähnlichen Klasse wie das ICB 2.0). Das Stockbike hat Deore Bremsen, die Schaltung ist eine Mischungs aus SLX X5 und Deore, die Federgabel eine Sektor TK und als Sattelstütze war eine KS e-ten mit dabei. Als Laufräder sind WTB sx23 verbaut, die aber so gar nicht zu kaufen sind. Für einen Anfänger beim Fahren finde ich die Ausstattung gut. Man war nicht überfordert mit Einstellungen und ich konnte relativ sorgenfrei radeln. Jetzt denke ich aber langsam ans Upgraden, auch um das Bike leichter zu bekommen. Und hier wünsche ich mir vor allem eine bessere Gabel und leichtere, stabilere Laufräder.
Und das sind eben Komponenten, die tendenziell teuer nachzurüsten sind. Deswegen denke ich , dass beim ICB von vornherein hier der Fokus liegen sollte. 
Als Federgabel würde ich eine Mattoc oder Zocchi 350 verbauen da diese unkomplizierte zu traveln sind als die Pike(aber über die Pike muss man auch nicht diskutieren. Bin sie gefahren-->Der Wahnsinn) und Preis/Leistung stimmt.
Laufräder fände ich auch mit Hope Naben plus breiten Felgen gut (Flow Ex oder WTB frequency i25?).
Zur Sattelstütze: Ich bin mit der e-ten (bis auf den Verstellbereich) sehr zufrieden. Die etwas bessere KS supernatural (meine lokalen Bikehändler haben mir und Freunden auch immer wieder zu diesen Stützen geraten, da sie deren Erfahrung nach deutlich wartungsärmer und zuverlässiger sein sollen) wäre in diesem Sinne gut und günstig.
Die Deore-Komponenten funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich bin ein schwerer Fahrer und hatte bisher nie das Gefühl nicht gebremst genug zu sein XD
Fürs ICB würde ich auf jeden Fall eine XT-Kassetten-Option mit Long oder Middle-Cage Shadow+ Schaltwerk ins Rennen werfen, da so ein Upgrade auf 1x10-Hacks wie OneUp sorglos funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Wenn Vario, dann ne Reverb, alles andere ist Unsinn. Der KS Support für D ist noch schnarchnasiger als Toxo zur Hochsaison! Ausserdem kriegt man die Reverb OEM nachgeschmissen und für nen guten Kurs wieder los.

Seit wann sind 25mm Maulweite breit? Und Hope ist von Anfang an ausgeschlossen worden, wegen zu teuer.

Zocchi? Nein danke! Die 380 gibt´s jetzt schon ein Weilchen, Ersatzteile gibt es dafür immernoch nicht...


----------



## Chris0711 (4. August 2014)

Für mich ist die Prio.
1. Fahrwerk
2. Laufräder
3. Bremse

Die Teile sind aus meiner Sicht für die Performance und Zuverlässigkeit am wichtigsten. 
Antrieb zwar auch aber da funktionieren ja ab SLX/X7 gut.
Fahrerkontakt steht für mich ganz unten. Den Sattel und Griffe tausche ich sowieso und beim Lenker und Vorbau stehe die Chancen auch recht hoch.


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und Hope ist von Anfang an ausgeschlossen worden, wegen zu teuer.



Wegen "ist nicht". Die sind scheinbar nicht im OEM Geschäft wenn ich das hier richtig verfolgt hab.


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Die geben einfach keine OEM Konditionen. Die Menge wäre nicht das Problem.


----------



## DHK (4. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Moin,
> erstmal zur Abstimmung: Ihr legt hier nur Prioritäten fest, also welche Komponente zuerst diskutiert und spezifiziert wird und dem entsprechend auch zuerst vom Budget abgezogen wird.
> Beispiel: als erstes kommt das Fahrwerk dran und theoretisch könnte jetzt mal richtig Geld in das Topmodell von Hersteller XY investiert werden. Aber im Verlauf der Diskussion und in der Abstimmung stellt sich raus, dass eine einfachere Version oder ein anderer Hersteller das Rennen machen, so bleibt für die anderen Teile mehr Geld übrig. Beim ersten ICB hat das ganz vernünftig geklappt und ich bin mir sicher, auch jetzt bekommen wir ein geiles Paket geschnürt.
> Meine Prioliste:
> ...



aus genau diesem Grund habe ich auch eine Stimme für die Rahmendetails da gelassen. Mir ist es einfach wichtiger einen durchdachten Rahmen zu haben als teurere Anbauteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (4. August 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Eine Vario finde ich ja auch wichtig, da muss man aber m.E. nach nicht überproportional investieren. Ich fahre an meinem Nicolai eine KindShock Supernatural mit 125mm Verstellung, funktioniert Mechanisch zuverlässig und ist günstig.
> In der mittleren Ausstattung sollte definitiv eine dabei sein, nur für mich muss es nichts Besonderes sein! Remote, innenverlegt, riesige Verstellung. Alles Luxus, was an einem P/L orientierten Bike nichts zu suchen hat. Überhaupt eine Vario zu haben, war vor nicht all zu langer Zeit nicht selbstverständlich! An meinem damaligen Stumpjumper (3,2k NP LP) war nicht mal eine dran


Es gab auch ne Zeit, da war ne Federgabel umstrittener Luxus! IMHO sind die Variostützen, wenn sie vom Lenker aus bedient werden können, die beste Erfindung seit der Federgabel und der Scheibenbremse! Wichtiger und sinnvoller als die Federung am Hinterrad....


----------



## tobsinger (4. August 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Es gab auch ne Zeit, da war ne Federgabel umstrittener Luxus! IMHO sind die Variostützen, wenn sie vom Lenker aus bedient werden können, die beste Erfindung seit der Federgabel und der Scheibenbremse! Wichtiger und sinnvoller als die Federung am Hinterrad....


Sorry, aber da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln . 
Eine Sattelstütze kann ich zur not ja austauschen oder nachkaufen Aber ein Dämpfer muss oder sollte aufs rad abgestimmt sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. August 2014)

Federung 
Laufräder
Schaltung

Federung ist klar, das Ding soll in der Performance überzeugen, das schaffen wir nicht mit Simpeldämpfern, vor allem beim Eingelenker!
Laufräder sollten nicht zu schwer sein, ne ordentlich Breite aufweisen und nicht beim ersten Hüpfer krumm sein, das gibt es nicht unbedingt für schmales Geld.
Schaltung ist für mich X1 gesetzt, die vermutlich auf XT-Niveau liegen dürfte, aber da kennen ich die OEM-Preise nicht und kann sie auch absolut noch abschätzen.

Bremsen sind mittlerweile für nen Schmalen Taler echt gute Teile zu kriegen. Ne SLX liegt beim Versender ohne Scheibe bei 100€, da wird der OEM-Preis nochmal drunter liegen.
Cockpit, da halte ich HighEnd für über trieben, da baut sowieso jeder das ein was ihm am besten passt.

Variostütze kann man machen, aber hier denke ich wäre ein Mittelweg Sinnvoll. Wenn es wirklich ne Movelock werden würde (extrem unwahrscheinlich) wäre die 200er trotzdem fehl am Platz, weil es im Zweifel doch wen geben wurde der das Ding noch fahren kann. Von daher 170er, und dann können wir auch gleich auf die günstigere Reverb Stealth mit 150mm gehen...


----------



## xTr3Me (4. August 2014)

1. Fahrwerk (das wichtigste Bauteil für die Funktion und Zuverlässigkeit neben dem Rahmen)
2. Laufräder (teuer zu wechseln, sollte einfach langlebig sein und funktionieren)
3. Teleskopstütze (damit die Moveloc ins Budget passt)


----------



## KainerM (4. August 2014)

Moveloc ist mMn Geldverschwendung...


----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Moveloc ist mMn Geldverschwendung...


Die wirste aber mit Handkuss im Handumdrehen im Bikemarkt los, das Geld geht mal nicht zu den Amis und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Schaltung ist für mich X1 gesetzt, die vermutlich auf XT-Niveau liegen dürfte, aber da kennen ich die OEM-Preise nicht und kann sie auch absolut noch abschätzen.



Seit wann ist SRAM im gleichen Segment auf Shimano- Niveau?
Beim Verschleiss wirst Dich noch umschauen


----------



## TREK_er (4. August 2014)

Bin ganz klar für 1. Federung 2. Laufräder und 3. Rahmen Details und Finish... was bringen Top Komponenten wenn der Rahmen scheiße aussieht


----------



## chorge (4. August 2014)

M


tobsinger schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln .
> Eine Sattelstütze kann ich zur not ja austauschen oder nachkaufen Aber ein Dämpfer muss oder sollte aufs rad abgestimmt sein.


Mir ging's eher generell um Vollfederung! Klar, der Dämpfer muss gut passen, keine Frage!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Seit wann ist SRAM im gleichen Segment auf Shimano- Niveau?
> Beim Verschleiss wirst Dich noch umschauen


Warum ist die X1 im gleichen Segment? Und kennst du die OEM-Preise? Ich schlussfolgere diese Preiseinstufung aus der Aussage des PM dass sie gut ins Budget passt. Und an nem 2600€ Fully hab ich bisher eher selten ne komplette XT gesehen. 
Aftermarket ist die X1 derzeit nur deshalb so teuer weil sie da so gut wie nicht lieferbar ist. Ich hab den Verdacht dass die erstmal den OEM-Markt bedienen. 
Deshalb krieg ich heute Nachmittag ne X01 weil es derzeit wenig Unterschied macht. Und wenn ich so höre wieviel Ketten manche schon über eine XX1-Kassette gezogen haben bin ich beim Verschleiß recht zuversichtlich 

Und zur Movelock: 
wenn ich bei einem Zulieferer Bedenken hätte was Lieferverzug angeht dann bei den Jungs. Die sind noch ziemlich neu im Geschäft, und müssen erstmal ihren Direktvertrieb gestemmt kriegen. Und dann sollen sie gleich im zweiten Jahr nem OEM-Auftrag stemmen? Vom Preis ganz abgesehen.


----------



## verano (4. August 2014)

1. Federung
2. Laufräder
3. Kurbel & Innenlager

Federung und Laufräder würde ich von Beginn an was wertiges haben wollen und bei Kurbel / Innenlager bin ich zu faul zum tauschen.


----------



## felixh. (4. August 2014)

Tja, die Moveloc wirds nicht werden, zumindest die 200er. Weil - wer soll da draufpassen?

Das kann man vergessen nachdem ja für Monsterlange Sitzrohre abgestimmt wurde...

Bei einer 200er Moveloc muss a) die Einstecktiefe im RAhmen mit 285mm sehr lang sein (das ist ja noch nicht klar ob das gegegeben ist), und b) braucht man halt 268mm Höhe von der Sitzklemme aus gemessen - um überhaupt draufzupassen (und das nur solange sie komplett versenkbar ist, sonst muss man nochmal was dazuaddieren)...


Aber so kann man etwa sagen - will man 200mm Moveloc fahren dann darf für 180cm Körpergröße der Rahmen max ein 430er Sitzrohr haben, und es braucht 28cm Einstecktiefe... 
Wollen wir jetzt dass auch jemand mit 175 aufs M passt, hätten wir nur etwa 405mm Sitzrohr wählen dürfen. (ist unter der Annahme flache Pedale und flache Schuhe, wer mit Platformschuhen ala Impact Low fährt, gewinnt 1-2cm...).


Die 200mm Moveloc hat 551mm Gesamtlänge!!! (ander 150er Stützen dagegen nur 430-435mm)
Tja - und wenn jetzt evtl bei der Eurobike Kindshock und RockShox auch mit ner 200mm Stütze kommen, kann man die ICB 2-0 Geometrie mit den langen Sitzrohren IMHO kübeln, aber es geht ja vielen um Optik die meinen lange Stütze schaut scheiße aus...


Die 170er Moveloc dagegen fände ich bei einem 2600€ Bike überteuert - im Vergleich zu einer Lev Integra 150/435 die sicherlich 100€ billiger ist, mit den langen Sitzrohren kein Problem darstellt, und halt auch nur 215mm Einstecktiefe zum voll versenken braucht... - und etwa 50-60g schwerer ist... Oder halt Rock Shox Stealth 430/150 (braucht das ICB halt 31.6er Sitzrohr - wobei mir vorkommt der Trend geht zu 30.9 derzeit) - die sicherlich am billigsten ist.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Tja, die Moveloc wirds nicht werden, zumindest die 200er. Weil - wer soll da draufpassen?
> 
> Das kann man vergessen nachdem ja für Monsterlange Sitzrohre abgestimmt wurde...
> 
> ...



Meine Fanes hat ein 48er Sitzrohr und der Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel beträgt 775mm. Ich bin 181cm groß und haber eine 86/87er Schrittlänge... also alles halb so wild!


----------



## felixh. (4. August 2014)

Tja - du hast extralange Haxen... Ich hab (Barfuß) bei 180cm Größe nur 81.5cm Schrittlänge... Da ich flache Schuhe, und flache Pedalen fahr, kommt auch weniger dazu... Dazu trete ich ohne Klickies lieber am Mittelfuß, statt am Ballen. Ist nochmal 1cm...

Du hast ja auch das Sattelrohr schon 1cm gekürzt um die 200er Moveloc unterzubringen beim Tofane...
170er Moveloc geht leichter unterzubringen, aber die hat ja auch nur 2cm mehr Weg...

Edit: Nick verwechselst


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Tja - du hast extralange Haxen... Ich hab (Barfuß) bei 180cm Größe nur 81.5cm Schrittlänge... Da ich flache Schuhe, und flache Pedalen fahr, kommt auch weniger dazu...
> 
> Basti hat ja auch das Sattelrohr schon 1cm gekürzt um die 200er Moveloc unterzubringen beim Tofane...
> 170er Moveloc geht leichter unterzubringen, aber die hat ja auch nur 2cm mehr Weg...


Huhu, ich bin der Basti!


----------



## felixh. (4. August 2014)

Ja, sorry, Nick verwechselt mit Jürgen...
Und bei Schrittlänge auch vermessen. Bei mir sinds 83 Barfuß. Und da gehen sich exakt 43.5cm Sitzrohr aus bei FiveTen Baron/Freerider und Spank Spike Pedalen... Mit Impact Low gehen sich dagegen 44.5cm Sitzrohr aus... Und mein Sattel baut schon relativ flach...

Aber ausgehend von den Daten, verstehe ich noch nicht wie sich bei dir die Moveloc 200 am 48cm Fanes ausgeht... Das Tofane in L hat 46, da hast du doch einen cm gekürzt um die Moveloc unterzubringen. Ergo ist bei dir 45cm das Maximum für die Moveloc 200 - oder hab ich einen Denkfehler / Erinnerungsfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (4. August 2014)

Fahrwerk, Laufräder, Rahmendetails.

Vor allem folgende Aussage finde ich Interessant:


> Wird hier eine geringe Priorität gesetzt, heißt das für uns “SLX / X7 /* X1*″, viel Priorität bedeutet “XTR / X01 / …”.


Wenn die X1 wirklich im Budget liegt wäre das schon genial!

Bitte bei den Laufrädern nicht diesen SunRinglé Quatsch! Bekommt man die WTB i23 als kompletten Laufradsatz zu akzeptablen OEM Preisen? 
In Kombination mit der Sram X.9 Nabe sicherlich auch zu guten Preisen machbar.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, Nick verwechselt mit Jürgen...
> Und bei Schrittlänge auch vermessen. Bei mir sinds 83 Barfuß. Und da gehen sich exakt 43.5cm Sitzrohr aus bei FiveTen Baron/Freerider und Spank Spike Pedalen... Mit Impact Low gehen sich dagegen 44.5cm Sitzrohr aus... Und mein Sattel baut schon relativ flach...
> 
> Aber ausgehend von den Daten, verstehe ich noch nicht wie sich bei dir die Moveloc 200 am 48cm Fanes ausgeht... Das Tofane in L hat 46, da hast du doch einen cm gekürzt um die Moveloc unterzubringen. Ergo ist bei dir 45cm das Maximum für die Moveloc 200 - oder hab ich einen Denkfehler / Erinnerungsfehler?


Meine Tofane ist eine M und ich habe keine Moveloc verbaut. Wie gesagt, in der Praxis hat meine Fanes (L) ein ungekürztes 48 Sitzrohr und die Moveloc passt maximal versenkt perfekt zu meiner Schrittlänge (Mavic Schuhe/ XTR Trail clickies). Und der Wert von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel sind 775mm.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich abstimmen soll.
Da keine Teile zur Auswahl stehen. Ist teuer jetzt eine Movelock oder eine Reverb. Billig wär für mich eine XLC wobei die auch gut funktioniert.
Ist eine Deore jetzt billig? Oder eher eine Alivio? Oder gar Sram X5?

Naja alles wieder nicht so eindeutig aber das kennen wir ja bereits  

Wofür man jetzt 200 mm Versenkung am Trailbike braucht erschließt sich mir auch noch nicht so ganz


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Langes Sitzrohr? Elend langer Reach, wodurch man ne Nummer kleiner nehmen muss, wenn man nicht grade wie der Affe aufm Schleifstein draufhocken will. Dann wird das Sitzrohr wieder arsch kurz. Ich werde mit 1,80 S nehmen, mein altes Rad hatte ein 45er Sitzrohr, und ich bin auf ~24cm Sattelauszug gekommen, das heißt im ICB 2 hätte ich mit 200er Moveloc sogar noch Luft nach unten...


----------



## felixh. (4. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Langes Sitzrohr? Elend langer Reach, wodurch man ne Nummer kleiner nehmen muss, wenn man nicht grade wie der Affe aufm Schleifstein draufhocken will. Dann wird das Sitzrohr wieder arsch kurz. Ich werde mit 1,80 S nehmen, mein altes Rad hatte ein 45er Sitzrohr, und ich bin auf ~24cm Sattelauszug gekommen, das heißt im ICB 2 hätte ich mit 200er Moveloc sogar noch Luft nach unten...


Mmmh - das wäre arschknapp. Weil Moveloc 200 - gleich 20cm Auszug - plus gut 4cm wie bei allen Variostützen für den Mechanismus außerhalb des Sitzrohrs. Du brauchst 270mm von Sitzrohrende bis Sattelstützengestell... Aber ist hier eigentlich eh OffTopic...


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich abstimmen soll.
> Da keine Teile zur Auswahl stehen. Ist teuer jetzt eine Movelock oder eine Reverb. Billig wär für mich eine XLC wobei die auch gut funktioniert.
> Ist eine Deore jetzt billig? Oder eher eine Alivio? Oder gar Sram X5?
> 
> ...


Du stimmst auch nicht über teuer oder billig ab, sondern was zu erst kommt. 
Einfaches Beispiel: Du steht bei Aldi an der Kasse und und hast fünf Euro. Wenn jetzt vorne auf dem Band der Sekt für 3,99 steht und dahinter die Brötchen für 1,35, wird das nichts. Da du die Brötchen aber unbedingt haben willst, hast Du den Sekt für 3,49 genommen und jetzt noch 16 Cent für ne Tüte Süßes;-)

Die finale Festlegung machen wir gemeinsam in der jeweiligen Diskussion und Abstimmung.


----------



## freebob (4. August 2014)

Hätte auch 

Fahrwerk
Laufräder
Bremsen 
gesagt, aber das Argument mit den Rahmendetails ist nachvollziehbar. Bremsen kann man auch günstig & gut nachrüsten (SLX, XT)



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Bitte bei den Laufrädern nicht diesen SunRinglé Quatsch!


Das lese ich in letzter Zeit häufiger, woran liegt das? Schlecht eingespeicht, schlechte Lager, dellenanfällige Felgen, etc..? Oder alles auf einmal? Oder nur ein weiterer (negativer) IBC Hype?  Würde mich interessieren


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Die Felgen halt einfach nix aus, die Speichen sind sackteuer und nur über Hayes zu bekommen und wenn man die Teile einschicken muss, weil mal wieder schlechte Alunippel verwendet wurden darfste 5-8 Wochen warten.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Du stimmst auch nicht über teuer oder billig ab, sondern was zu erst kommt.
> Einfaches Beispiel: Du steht bei Aldi an der Kasse und und hast fünf Euro. Wenn jetzt vorne auf dem Band der Sekt für 3,99 steht und dahinter die Brötchen für 1,35, wird das nichts. Da du die Brötchen aber unbedingt haben willst, hast Du den Sekt für 3,49 genommen und jetzt noch 16 Cent für ne Tüte Süßes;-)



Hm, das muss man nicht zwangsläufig so interpretieren, wenn man den Text im Eingangsbeitrag liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (4. August 2014)

Ich will die 200ter moveloc im L rahmen bei 94er SL!
da ist die bestimmt nicht zu lang. Und wir langbeiner können endlich mal nen verspielten Rahmen fahren.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (4. August 2014)

@nuts, @supurb-bicycles: Ihr widersprecht euch, worüber abgestimmt wird. Der Original-Artikel von nuts besagt, es würde über die Priorität bei der Zuteilung von Geld abgestimmt und höhere Priorität würde in teureren Teilen resultieren, supurb-bicycles sagt, es ginge um die Reihenfolge der Auswahl. Was stimmt denn nun? Ich finde das ist schon irgendwie relevant, denn eine gute Komponente muss nicht unbedingt teuer sein.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm, das muss man nicht zwangsläufig so interpretieren, wenn man den Text im Eingangsbeitrag liest.


Das stimmt, deswegen schreibe ich es hier noch mal! natürlich ist es tendenziell so, dass bei den hohen Prioritäten auch das meiste Geld ausgegeben wird, aber es muss nicht so sein. Ich werde auch in der Diskussion immer wieder drauf hinweisen, dass es nur bedingt Sinn macht übermäßig Geld zu verpulvern, am Ende soll ein rundes Bike entstehen und kein Ebay Schlachtvieh.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das stimmt, deswegen schreibe ich es hier noch mal! natürlich ist es tendenziell so, dass bei den hohen Prioritäten auch das meiste Geld ausgegeben wird, aber es muss nicht so sein. Ich werde auch in der Diskussion immer wieder drauf hinweisen, dass es nur bedingt Sinn macht übermäßig Geld zu verpulvern, am Ende soll ein rundes Bike entstehen und kein Ebay Schlachtvieh.


siehe oben


----------



## tobsinger (4. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> siehe oben


das kommt jetzt schon zum zweiten mal vor. soll kein vorwurf sein, aber vielleicht überlegt Ihr euch in Zukunft worüber ihr abstimmen wollt, dann muss man nicht seitenweise diskutieren um dann von den Machern eine Gegendarstellung zu bekommen. so lange ist die 1x11 vs 2x10 diskussion noch nicht her. sollte man doch was draus gelernt haben.

und dein ALDI beispiel ist doch gar nicht so übel, hättet Ihr auch im Anfangspost so schreiben können. Wobei ALDI (?) ich würde mir vielleicht ein besseres pendant suchen.

edith: dieser post soll nicht so pampig sein, wie er sich liest.


----------



## hnx (4. August 2014)

Federelemente, Laufräder und Schaltung sind am teuersten, wenn ich da nachrüsten will, daher finde ich sollte dort ab Werk die höchste Priorität liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (4. August 2014)

freebob schrieb:


> Das lese ich in letzter Zeit häufiger, woran liegt das? Schlecht eingespeicht, schlechte Lager, dellenanfällige Felgen, etc..? Oder alles auf einmal? Oder nur ein weiterer (negativer) IBC Hype?  Würde mich interessieren



Gut gespeicht sind sie, laut meinem Tensio eine sehr gleichmäßig Spannung.

Das Schlimme ist eigentlich die Ersatzteilbeschaffung. Rundum 4 verschiedene Speichenlängen. Wehe dir fliegt im Urlaub mal was um die Ohren und du hast keinen Ersatz LRS dabei.
Lieber einen LRS, bei dem man in jedem noch so kleinen BikeShop Ersatzspeichen bekommt. Ich habe zwar immer 2-3 Speichen im Lenker dabei, aber 8-12 möchte ich dann doch nicht mit schleppen.

Dazu die (Forums-)Erfahrungen, was den Service angeht.


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Also die Sun Charger, die ich in der Hand hatte waren alles andere als gut eingespeicht! Dazu kommt, dass das Gewicht stark schwankt, von ~400 bis >500 Gramm war bei 3 LRS alles dabei. Anders kann ich es mir auch nicht erklären, dass der LRS bei einigen hält und bei einigen eben sehr schnell die Biege macht.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Du stimmst auch nicht über teuer oder billig ab, sondern was zu erst kommt.
> Einfaches Beispiel: Du steht bei Aldi an der Kasse und und hast fünf Euro. Wenn jetzt vorne auf dem Band der Sekt für 3,99 steht und dahinter die Brötchen für 1,35, wird das nichts. Da du die Brötchen aber unbedingt haben willst, hast Du den Sekt für 3,49 genommen und jetzt noch 16 Cent für ne Tüte Süßes;-)
> 
> Die finale Festlegung machen wir gemeinsam in der jeweiligen Diskussion und Abstimmung.


Das versteh ich nicht. Ist mir zu hoch... Hab noch nie an der Kasse bezahlt.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (4. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Also die Sun Charger, die ich in der Hand hatte waren alles andere als gut eingespeicht! Dazu kommt, dass das Gewicht stark schwankt, von ~400 bis >500 Gramm war bei 3 LRS alles dabei. Anders kann ich es mir auch nicht erklären, dass der LRS bei einigen hält und bei einigen eben sehr schnell die Biege macht.



Also mein Charger Pro macht nach 2000 km Bikepark und Endurofahren eine verdammt gute Figur die Speichenspannung ist und war immer gleichmäßig, keine 8 und auch keine abgerissenen Nippel... nur mal eine abgerissene Speiche am Hinterrad, die nach einem bösen Felskontakt ihren Zeitlichen gesegnet hat. Deshalb hab ich mir für's neue Bike auch den Pro SL geholt, die Speichenspannung ist ebenfalls gut und gleichmäßig. Ich denke, dass das Problem daran liegt, dass man die billigen Laufräder alà Expert oder Comp verbaut hat und leider immer noch verbaut. Die Preisspanne ist schon enorm von unten nach oben, also sinkt auch die Qualität von oben nach unten genauso rasch – es wird halt dann doch an allen Ecken und Enden gespart.


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Das ist bei allen 3 Varianten die gleiche Felge, es sind nur bessere (leichtere) Naben und dünnere Speichen verbaut, that´s it.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (4. August 2014)

Ja, dann sieht man mal, was gutes Einspeichen ausmacht, man kann auch eine Flow EX crashen, wenn sie unordentlich zentriert wurde. Der Laufradbauer wird auch bestimmt mehr Freude haben, wenn er mehr Zeit für einen LRS hat, dann wird es halt auch genauer. Und so schlecht kann eine Charger Felge dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## XtremeHunter (4. August 2014)

Meine Aussage bezog sich auch auf die Pro SL, da passt die Spannung wirklich.


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Ne Flow EX kill ich dir auch wenn sie sauber eingespeicht ist, das ist kein Problem. Wichtig ist das Verhältnis Gewicht zu Maulweite der Felge, wenn das nicht passt, dann reißt es auch der beste Aufbau nicht raus.


----------



## XtremeHunter (4. August 2014)

Was hat die Maulweite mit der Stabilität/Haltbarkeit zu tun?


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

440 Gramm bei 29mm Maulweite vs 600 Gramm bei gleicher Maulweite. Welche hält länger?

Guck dir mal die "Haltbarkeit" der Syntace Felgen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (4. August 2014)

Ist mir schon klar, da reicht ein einziger wunderschöner Whip und es kracht.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2014)

_*TRAILBIKE*_


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Richtig, nicht Dauerschraubunddaskotzenkriegbike wie das ICB 1

Und das heißt keinen windigen LRS, nur weil er breit ist, cool aussieht, leicht ist und OEM verramscht wird!


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> das kommt jetzt schon zum zweiten mal vor. soll kein vorwurf sein, aber vielleicht überlegt Ihr euch in Zukunft worüber ihr abstimmen wollt, dann muss man nicht seitenweise diskutieren um dann von den Machern eine Gegendarstellung zu bekommen. so lange ist die 1x11 vs 2x10 diskussion noch nicht her. sollte man doch was draus gelernt haben.
> 
> und dein ALDI beispiel ist doch gar nicht so übel, hättet Ihr auch im Anfangspost so schreiben können. Wobei ALDI (?) ich würde mir vielleicht ein besseres pendant suchen.
> 
> edith: dieser post soll nicht so pampig sein, wie er sich liest.


hm, habe ich beim ersten Mal nicht so gesehen und sehe ich noch immer nicht so!
wir legen Prioritäten fest, die finale Abstimmung erfolgt später nach einer genaueren Diskussion. Alles andere macht auch kaum Sinn, würden wir die Komponenten in loser Folge diskutieren, käme wohl kaum ein rundes Produkt raus. Im Umkehrschluß bedeutet es aber nicht, dass wir die hohen Prioritäten schwachsinnig erfüllen müssen, oder? für 2600€ bekommt man einen be****nen Rahmen mit einer DVO Emerald oder ein sinniges Trailbike, choose one!


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2014)

könnten wir ein prioritätpunkt setzen das so etwas wie hier bei ICB 1 nicht passiert?!


  
Sitzstrebe an der Bremsaufnahme. 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## PamA2013 (4. August 2014)

einmal alles bitte


----------



## yggr (4. August 2014)

Vecnum hier, Vecnum da... die teuerste und seltenste Stütze am Markt soll also Prio haben. Und die Zwerge schreien am lautesten nach 200 mm Absenkung.... HILLARIOUS !

1. Federung
2. Laufräder
3. Rahmenfinish


----------



## nuts (4. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> könnten wir ein prioritätpunkt setzen das so etwas wie hier bei ICB 1 nicht passiert?!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 310816 Anhang anzeigen 310817
> Sitzstrebe an der Bremsaufnahme. 1 Jahr alt.



Das ist natürlich  unschön und soll nicht vorkommen. Ist allerdings - an der Stelle - der mir bisher erste bekannte.


----------



## Damass (4. August 2014)

Fahrwerk, Laufräder, Rahmen 

Gutes, ausgewogenes Fahrwerk, stabiler, leichter LRS wären wirklich fein und das Ganze an einem qualitativ hochwertigen Rahmen, den ich im Gegensatz zu einer Variostütze nicht tauschen kann.
Die Vacnum klingt im Forum nach dem heiligen Gral^^ ich würde wohl sowohl Vacnum, als auch Reverb gegen eine LEV tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (4. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> hm, habe ich beim ersten Mal nicht so gesehen und sehe ich noch immer nicht so!
> wir legen Prioritäten fest, die finale Abstimmung erfolgt später nach einer genaueren Diskussion. Alles andere macht auch kaum Sinn, würden wir die Komponenten in loser Folge diskutieren, käme wohl kaum ein rundes Produkt raus. Im Umkehrschluß bedeutet es aber nicht, dass wir die hohen Prioritäten schwachsinnig erfüllen müssen, oder? für 2600€ bekommt man einen be****nen Rahmen mit einer DVO Emerald oder ein sinniges Trailbike, choose one!


Du hast mich falsch verstanden: euer anfangs post suggerierte, man soll die Priorität abstimmen wo das meiste Geld investiert wird. Später hast du ja gesagt es geht nur um die Reihenfolge , das ist für mich nicht dasselbe. 
Deswegen mein und auch von anderen der Wunsch nach klarer aussage. 
Aber schwamm  drüber es ist ja jetzt klar.


----------



## Teac (5. August 2014)

1. Fahrwerk
2. Laufräder
3. Rahmen


----------



## Scarx (5. August 2014)

Bremsen/ Schaltung/ Federung

Bei diesen dingen geht mir häufiger service und oder probleme am meisten aus den Keks.

Shimano Bremsen
Sram Schaltun
Rockshox Federung/ Cane Creek


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Wie wärs denn mal mit einem ganz neuen Modell?

Fahrwerk, Stütze, Laufräder und Rahmen scheinen einen ähnlich hohen Stellenwert zu haben.

Dazu dann als Angebot zwei-drei Pakete
1 Das Vernunftpaket mit SLX und mäßig teuren Anbauteilen (was is'n günstig OE, Sixpack?)
2 das XT-Paket mit mittelteuren Anbauteilen (Syntace Alu)
3 Das Luxuspaket mit XTR/XX1 und Carbon-Everywhere-Anbauteile und Hope-Spritzer-Bremse und Bling-Bling-Elox-Kit


Ergo:
Also keine drei Komplettvarianten, sondern nur noch 2.

1. die "Weniger ist sinnlos"-Variante ab 1800 Euro oder Whatever the pricepoint is
2. Die "Hier fängt der Spaß an"-Variante mit o.g. Upgrade-Kits. Basispreis 2499, Upgrades dann +299 und +499

Das wäre wenigstens mal ein neues Geschäftsmodell! Sauber eingepreist, und mal WIRKLICH keine Kompromisse!


----------



## IceQ- (5. August 2014)

1. Federung - ohne das geht nix
2. Schaltung - ein Trailbike muss auch das durchknallen von Gängen ohne Mucksen wegstecken und da merke ich den Unterschied zwischen einer 1 Jahr alten SLX und einer X0 Schaltung... und wer das Trailbike mit Ziel auf Vortrieb faehrt wird dankbar sein.
3. Laufräder, stabil und leicht kostet immer

Der Rest ist recht unkompliziert zu tauschen. Bei den Bremsen sollte nicht übermässig gespart werden, jedoch reichen alle mittelmaessigen Bremsen locker aus.

Bitte keine ELektronik.


----------



## no name2606 (5. August 2014)

Oh gott... Ist das icb2.0 das gelbe teil von der ersten seite??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (5. August 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Oh gott... Ist das icb2.0 das gelbe teil von der ersten seite??


Nein. Wieso sollen Komponenten verbaut sein, die wir noch abstimmen...


----------



## Akira (5. August 2014)

Einige Leute hier haben echt komische Ansichten. Ich lese so oft Sätze wie "... die bekommst du sehr gut wieder verkauft ... " oder " .... da bekommst du noch ordentlich Geld für ...". Was ist denn das für eine Einstellung? Kauft ihr auch andere Produkte im Leben mit dem Gedanken, die Hälfte davon gleich wieder zu verkaufen?


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

Nicht jeder fährt gern ein stangenrad...


----------



## Damass (5. August 2014)

word!


----------



## tobsinger (5. August 2014)

dann kann man sich auch gleich einen rahmenset kaufen und selber aufbauen.
ein komplettrad sollte möglichst perfekt aufgebaut sein, mit komponenten die man gut findet und nicht gleich abschraubt.

mir fällt noch ein, aber das wird eh klar sein: 
bei der fanes v1 gibts enorm viel potenzial die zugverlegung, und vor allem, die art der Anbringung zu verbessern. das macht für mich auch viel aus, wenn mir beim umschrauben nicht dauernd die schrauben hinüber gehen oder ich kaum an die köpfe komme, um einen zug zu verlegen.

desweiteren bei 1x11 / 1x10 wenn's ne reverb werden sollte: den rechtshänder knopf nehmen und nach links unten montieren. gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

ich bin für innen verlegte Züge! cleane Optik, keine nervige Schrauberei und schneller gewechselt sind sie auch!


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

Wie wechselt man denn schnell innenverlegte, hydrozüge?

find ich auch schick, aber hier wäre ich für kiss und die dinger verschrauben.


----------



## tobsinger (5. August 2014)

Perfekt!

Alutech kann sich damit auch mal vom image des 'German Panzer design' verabschieden. Ist zwar auch ganz lustig aber die Masse der Leute steht auf slickes design und bei den preisen kann man das auch erwarten. Meine Fanes schaut immer keine sau an und das durch gestylte Canyon wird immer beäugt. Ah,oh....


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wie wechselt man denn schnell innenverlegte, hydrozüge?
> 
> find ich auch schick, aber hier wäre ich für kiss und die dinger verschrauben.


ohne Witz, die innenverlegten Züge sind einiges smarter und kissiger als diese fummeligen Alubügel! Wenn wir den selben Einlass wie bei Sennes und Co verwenden, können die Spezies immer noch Klemmen für aussen anbringen (ich kriege immer Heulkrämpfe, wenn ich das sehe;-) )


----------



## svenreinert (5. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> 
> Alutech kann sich damit auch mal vom image des 'German Panzer design' verabschieden. Ist zwar auch ganz lustig aber die Masse der Leute steht auf slickes design und bei den preisen kann man das auch erwarten. Meine Fanes schaut immer keine sau an und das durch gestylte Canyon wird immer beäugt. Ah,oh....



Mal ganz im ernst, innenverlegte Züge sehen nur ''TOLL'' aus. das wars! und wenn sich die Leute lieber das Torque ansehen  - bitte! Man ein Bike muss fahren, Wartungsarm sein, im Reparaturfall schnell und einfach alles erreichbar reparabel. Wegen mir könntet ihr einen Designer anstellen der euch GAAAANNNZZ tolle Flammen auf den Rahmen zaubert und alles in monocouleur anodisieren lassen wenns chic macht! Optic ist 2t-rangig (Form follows Funktion), wer das immer noch nicht verstanden hat, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Von wegen Stealth blabla innen alles verlegt.. blabla tausch doch mal ne Bremsleitung  (wir machen einen Wettbewerb ich mit meinen unansehnlich außen verlegten, ihr mit eurem Stealth krams)!

Nette Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

svenreinert schrieb:


> ... Optic ist 2t-rangig (Form follows Funktion), wer das immer noch nicht verstanden hat, dem ist nicht zu helfen. ...



*Hand hoch*

Meine Bikes müssen mich in erster Linie antörnen. Dann hab ich Bock, zu fahren. Die Technik, so lange sie funktioniert, ist mir egal. Der Bling-Faktor ist wichtiger. Allerdings wäre mir egal, wenn keiner das Bike sieht, also kein Eisdielen-Faktor dabei ...


----------



## m2000 (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich bin für innen verlegte Züge! cleane Optik, keine nervige Schrauberei und schneller gewechselt sind sie auch!


Bin ich einverstanden, außer bei der Bremsleitung HR


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

svenreinert schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst, innenverlegte Züge sehen nur ''TOLL'' aus. das wars! und wenn sich die Leute lieber das Torque ansehen  - bitte! Man ein Bike muss fahren, Wartungsarm sein, im Reparaturfall schnell und einfach alles erreichbar reparabel. Wegen mir könntet ihr einen Designer anstellen der euch GAAAANNNZZ tolle Flammen auf den Rahmen zaubert und alles in monocouleur anodisieren lassen wenns chic macht! Optic ist 2t-rangig (Form follows Funktion), wer das immer noch nicht verstanden hat, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Von wegen Stealth blabla innen alles verlegt.. blabla tausch doch mal ne Bremsleitung  (wir machen einen Wettbewerb ich mit meinen unansehnlich außen verlegten, du mit deinem Stealth krams)!
> 
> Nette Grüße


sehr schön pauschalisiert, stimmt aber nicht! 
1. bietet fast jeder Bremsenhersteller mittlerweile Schnellkupplungen oder entsprechende Hilfssysteme an.
2. Löse ich drei Schrauben (Aheadkappe, Vorbau), wie viele löst du und wie gut kommst du ran?
3. Ist jedes Loch im Rahmen eine potentielle Schwächung, die Einläße sind verschweißt/verlötet.
4. habe ich mit innenverlegen Zügen sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht in Bezug auf hängen bleiben, Scheuerstellen und Zugänglichkeit anderer Bauteile.
5. läßt sich das Bike einfacher und gründlicher säubern


----------



## tobsinger (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> sehr schön pauschalisiert, stimmt aber nicht!
> 1. bietet fast jeder Bremsenhersteller mittlerweile Schnellkupplungen oder entsprechende Hilfssysteme an.
> 2. Löse ich drei Schrauben (Aheadkappe, Vorbau), wie viele löst du und wie gut kommst du ran?
> 3. Ist jedes Loch im Rahmen eine potentielle Schwächung, die Einläße sind verschweißt/verlötet.
> ...


Sehe ich auch so: was hier so als wartungsarm gilt, 
Habe neulich eine defekte reverb demontieren duerfen . das endete bei einem orbea damit dass wir m3 Lenkkopf schrauben absägen durften weil der 2er innensechskant ausgenudelt war. 
Innen verlegte Leitungen sind top UND warttungsarm!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

6. Man greift nicht in scharfkantige Zughalterungen und kann das Bike leichter schultern/Auf dem Oberrohr sitzen.


----------



## Kharne (5. August 2014)

Wenn innen verlegt, dann durch eingeschweißte Kabelkanäle. Sonst wie bei ICB1: Schön übers Unterrohr.


----------



## svenreinert (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> sehr schön pauschalisiert, stimmt aber nicht!
> 1. bietet fast jeder Bremsenhersteller mittlerweile Schnellkupplungen oder entsprechende Hilfssysteme an.
> 2. Löse ich drei Schrauben (Aheadkappe, Vorbau), wie viele löst du und wie gut kommst du ran?
> 3. Ist jedes Loch im Rahmen eine potentielle Schwächung, die Einläße sind verschweißt/verlötet.
> ...



zu 1) Schnellkupplungen sind immer ein zugeständnis (darüber brauchen wir auch keine diskussion zu fürhen)
zu 2) um Leitungen zu wechseln? sekunde ... löse nixs wozu auch sind keine Schrauben an meinen Leitungen dran .. außer direkt am Schalthebel/Bremshebel/Bremszange/Schaltwerk/Umwerfer
zu 3) gebe ich dir recht diese Lösung ist perfekt!
zu 4) hängen bleibt man nicht bzw ehr ultra selten am Rahmen in der nähe des Oberrohrs oder an den kettenstreben im Wald mit Leitungen hängen! das sind meist nur die Schlaufen die manche legen weil sie den Lenker um 720° drehen wollen (270° reichen eig auch ;D) ansonsten bleibt nicht die Leitung am Baum hängen sonder der Biker (recht unschön )
zu 5) oh ja Fahrradputzen ist ein Aufwand der recht schwierig ist, in heutigen zeiten von Pedros... besprühen ... warten und mitm Hund spielen (3mal ball werfen ca.5mins) Wasserschlauch nehmen abspritzen... baumwolltuch nehmen trocken reiben ... und nein ich habe keine verhärteten fliegenkadaver an meinem Bike sooooo schnell bin ich nicht unterwegs ... und mit ein wenig (sehr kleinen wenig) bekommt man auch die Zwischenräume ohne Mühe sauber ansonsten muss ich extra für euch hier doch noch ein Bild, wie ein Lappen an einem Bike zu verwenden ist, hochladen.

dennoch wie sagt mein Schiegervater immer so schön: jedem Tierchen sein plesierchen

das oben war _*meine*_ Meinung,

hierzu nochmal: es werden auch immer die GEILEN 1,8l BWM ultraflach mit röhrAuspuff begafft,
					  wohingegen ne schicke Pagode mit H-Kennzeichen keines Blickes gewürdigt wird

so long Sven


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

H-Kennzeichen ist für Pussys.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

svenreinert schrieb:


> zu 1) Schnellkupplungen sind immer ein zugeständnis (darüber brauchen wir auch keine diskussion zu fürhen)
> zu 2) um Leitungen zu wechseln? sekunde ... löse nixs wozu auch sind keine Schrauben an meinen Leitungen dran .. außer direkt am Schalthebel/Bremshebel/Bremszange/Schaltwerk/Umwerfer
> zu 3) gebe ich dir recht diese Lösung ist perfekt!
> zu 4) hängen bleibt man nicht bzw ehr ultra selten am Rahmen in der nähe des Oberrohrs oder an den kettenstreben im Wald mit Leitungen hängen! das sind meist nur die Schlaufen die manche legen weil sie den Lenker um 720° drehen wollen (270° reichen eig auch ;D) ansonsten bleibt nicht die Leitung am Baum hängen sonder der Biker (recht unschön )
> ...


na, zumindest bei den Autos sprechen wir eine Sprache ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...cleane Optik...





tobsinger schrieb:


> ... slickes design ...



Für den forumsinternen Sprachpanscher-Titel liegt der User @Ghostrider7.5k für diese Glanzleistung  immer noch vorn. Aber Eure Bemühung sind alle Anerkennung wert...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Wir wollen einen durch ein slickes Design einen cleanen Look erreicht. Dafür gehen wir in der Technik ganz schön tight und verknüpfen die Lose ends der Bikehochburgen Taiwan und China. Trotzdem keepen wir da noch was in der Pipeline für das Upgrade. Oder so?


----------



## svenreinert (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> na, zumindest bei den Autos sprechen wir eine Sprache ;-)










So muss das!





und der ist sicher mit den externen Zügen hängen geblieben  !!!


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

Jetzt


mw.dd schrieb:


> Für den forumsinternen Sprachpanscher-Titel liegt der User @Ghostrider7.5k für diese Glanzleistung  immer noch vorn. Aber Eure Bemühung sind alle Anerkennung wert...


Oh mann *rolleyes*
Wer ist denn so verbohrt und sagt statt "cleanem look"  "aufgeräumte Optik" ( was es noch nichtmal umfänglich beschreibt).
Versuch mal irgend jemanden "ich cleane meine Karosserie" auf deutsch zu vermitteln?
Es wird dich niemand verstehen oder bereits eingeschlafen sein noch bevor Du es auf deutsch rübergebracht hättest.
Erzähl mit nicht, Du nuzt z.B. Begriffe wie WLAN nicht...
Drahtlos-Netzwerk.... seriously?
Trag Dein Gemeckere Deiner Ziege vor...
(Beleidigt in 3... 2... 1...)


----------



## yggr (5. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> *Hand hoch*
> 
> Meine Bikes müssen mich in erster Linie antörnen. Dann hab ich Bock, zu fahren...



Oha... wie heißen denn deine Schätzchen? 
Veronique? Chantalle? D


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> Oha... wie heißen denn deine Schätzchen?
> Veronique? Chantalle? D



Gustl! Aber nur meine Karre. Der hat sich den Namen redlich verdient.

Bei den Bikes komme ich vor lauter Partsbetatsche nicht zum benamen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (5. August 2014)

Schackelline


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Aurora, Cheyenne und Crystal.


----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Jetzt
> 
> Oh mann *rolleyes*
> Wer ist denn so verbohrt und sagt statt "cleanem look"  "aufgeräumte Optik" ( was es noch nichtmal umfänglich beschreibt).
> ...



Keiner hat was gegen "W-LAN", "Computer" oder "Download".
"Cleane Optik" aber beschreibt ebenfalls nichts genau und klingt einfach bescheuert - Bike-Bravo Marketing-Denglisch (für Anfänger) vom Feinsten.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Cleanen als Fachsprache geht durch, aber die eigene Kitchen zu cleanen geht zu weit. Deswegen schreibe ich auch KTN statt SMS.


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Keiner hat was gegen "W-LAN", "Computer" oder "Download".


Wieso nicht?
Runterlad ist doch sexy ähh... aufreizend?


mw.dd schrieb:


> "Cleane Optik" aber beschreibt ebenfalls nichts genau und klingt einfach bescheuert - Bike-Bravo Marketing-Denglisch (für Anfänger) vom Feinsten.


Gecleaned wurde schon, als es die Bike- Bravos noch gar nicht gab.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich schätze das Gros Deiner Beiträge... aber sei nicht immer so DD in Deiner Einstellung 
Ich kenn die Leutchen Deiner Gegend ziemlich gut... hat ja auch was... aber lasst die anderen n bisschen anders sein 



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> die eigene Kitchen zu cleanen geht zu weit.


So seh ichs auch!


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

Aufthema: Wenn sich innenverlegte Züge mit guter Wartung und Durchfädelbarkeit vereinen lassen dann immer gerne.


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

innerverlegte züge find ich nur bei der schaltung gut und praktisch. bei bremsen muss man dann immer erst entlüften, da helfen auch schnellkupplungen nix!


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

svenreinert schrieb:


> So muss das!



Pahh... lahme Opakiste zum Cruisen...

So müsste das:





*Uhlenhaut-Coupé*
1955 entwarf Rudolf Uhlenhaut auf Basis des 300 SLR ein Coupé, von dem nur zwei Exemplare gebaut wurden. Dabei setzte Uhlenhaut die Flügeltüren des ein Jahr zuvor vorgestellten Mercedes-Benz W198 ein. Dieses „Uhlenhaut-Coupé“ hatte die zwölffache Leistung eines damals üblichen Volkswagens mit 25 PS und war mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 290 km/h das schnellste Fahrzeug mit Straßenzulassung. Es diente Uhlenhaut als Dienstfahrzeug für die Fahrt zur Arbeit, zum Ärger seiner Nachbarn, die frühmorgens durch ungedämpfte Auspuffgeräusche geweckt wurden.


----------



## tobsinger (5. August 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für den forumsinternen Sprachpanscher-Titel liegt der User @Ghostrider7.5k für diese Glanzleistung  immer noch vorn. Aber Eure Bemühung sind alle Anerkennung wert...


,

Haha, als ich das getippt habe, wußte ich, daß diese oder ein ähnliche Antwort nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.
Zu Deiner Beruhigung, ich bin der deutschen Sprache in hochdeutsch und zwei Dialekten mächtig und die englische Sprache beherrsche ich auch überdurchschnittlich gut. 
Von daher nehme ich mir diese sprachlichen und stilistischen Freiheit, wann ich möchte. Ob Du von 'Panschern' sprichst, ist mir darüber hinaus 
s c h e i s s w u r s c h t e g a l ! ! ! 
Trotzdem, vielen Dank für den zweiten Platz. (Ich arbeite am ersten).

cheers...äh...Prost.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Glück gehabt, den normalen 300er find ich langweilig.

OT:

Wie wär es, wenn beim Naming des IBC-ICB geklotzt wird, nicht gekleckert. Ein coolen, deutschen Namen, kein DWA-Akronym und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ...
> Zu Deiner Beruhigung, ich bin der deutschen Sprache in hochdeutsch und zwei Dialekten mächtig und die englische Sprache beherrsche ich auch überdurchschnittlich gut.
> ....


 Du coole Sau!


----------



## tobsinger (5. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Du coole Sau!



klar, eigentlich sind es sogar drei Dialekte, aber ich wollte nicht so angeben. 

Sorry für OT, können back to topic, den cleanen look dikutieren?


----------



## tobsinger (5. August 2014)

wie heissen eigentlich oldtimer auf deutsch?
wofür steht das H? History, oder wie?!


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> wie heissen eigentlich oldtimer auf deutsch?
> wofür steht das H? History, oder wie?!


Historisches Kraftfahrzeug

Oldtimer ist ein sog. Scheinanglizismus.


----------



## jayzi (5. August 2014)

Knapp daneben... Historisch.

Edit: Scili war quicker.


----------



## jayzi (5. August 2014)

Innenverlegte Züge bitte so:


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für den forumsinternen Sprachpanscher-Titel liegt der User @Ghostrider7.5k für diese Glanzleistung  immer noch vorn. Aber Eure Bemühung sind alle Anerkennung wert...


Mein Opa war in dem "Verein zur Wahrung deutscher Sprache" , vielleicht ist das auch was für dich! Ich bin echt kein Fan von Anglizismen und künstlicher Verdenglischung, allerdings finde ich es, besonders in Zusammenhang mit unserem Sport, oft unausweichlich, gewisse Slangbergriffe zu benutzen, gewissermaßen als Fachsprache. Hast mich ja verstanden, kann also so schlimm nicht sein...


----------



## svenreinert (5. August 2014)

nur leider kannste dir den 300 SLR UH nur anschauen, leisten kannste dir den nimmer und wenn ja bist du einer der wenigen die sich sowas überhaupt leisten können. primär ging es auch nur um ein beispiel, ja die pagode ist zu cruisen gedacht! wenn man es sportlicher mag dann nimm dir nen 928 S räum ihn leer, sperrdiff rein, polycrbonatscheiben ( außer frontscheibe) ist dann immer noch nen H da stand damaliger technik, mit dem legst du so ziemlich alles um was dir unter den tacho kommt.






Gruß


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wie wär es, wenn beim Naming des IBC-ICB geklotzt wird, nicht gekleckert. Ein coolen, deutschen Namen, kein DWA-Akronym und so?


Pfad- Schrat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

svenreinert schrieb:


> nur leider kannste dir den 300 SLR UH nur anschauen, leisten kannste dir den nimmer und wenn ja bist du einer der wenigen die sich sowas überhaupt leisten können. primär ging es auch nur um ein beispiel, ja die pagode ist zu cruisen gedacht! wenn man es sportlicher mag dann nimm dir nen 928 S räum ihn leer, sperrdiff rein, polycrbonatscheiben ( außer frontscheibe) ist dann immer noch nen H da stand damaliger technik, mit dem legst du so ziemlich alles um was dir unter den tacho kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss ich nicht, hab schon:


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Ich dachte gerade an "FriTz". Das wäre deutsch und englisch zugleich. Außerdem klingt es spritzig, ist kurz und einprägsam. Und man kann bestimmt was draus basteln.

For really intense Trailriderz oder so.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Pahh... lahme Opakiste zum Cruisen...
> 
> So müsste das:
> 
> ...


Was in dem kleine Artikel nicht erähnt wird: Uhlenhaut hat wegen dieser täglichen Strecke sein Gehör verloren und kam gerne mal zu spät, da die Start- und Warmlaufprozedur über 30 Minuten dauerte. Ich hatte mal das große Glück, ein Uhlenhaut Coupe nackt und ohne Absperrung besichtigen zu dürfen, das Ding ist der schiere Wahnsinn! Kardantunnel durch die Fahrerbeine, innenliegende Trommelbremsen usw. wer damit 290 gefahren ist, kann nicht ganz frisch gewesen sein ;-) Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, liegt die derzeitge Versicherungssumme bei 77 Mio..... offtopic, aber geil!


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

Genau @supurb-bicycles ... leisten kann sich den niemand. 50-60 Mio Wert und beide Exemplare unverkäuflich im Besitz der Daimler AG...
Sowas ist nun wirklich zu schade zum Fahren. seuzf... doppelseufz


----------



## R.C. (5. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ein coolen, deutschen Namen, kein DWA-Akronym und so?



Jens-Detlev?!


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Jens-Detlev?!


Drail- Ding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

FriTz!


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht, hab schon:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 310927
> Anhang anzeigen 310928


Musst du den Sitz vorklappen, um nach dem Öl zu gucken ? ;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

InGe= In Germanien entwickelt


----------



## R.C. (5. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Drail- Ding?



Marmela-Ding!


----------



## svenreinert (5. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht, hab schon:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 310927
> Anhang anzeigen 310928



es ging um oldtimer nicht platikschüsseln, wobei es auch komplett verschiedene antriebsmodelle sind, sowohl der 300slr front, mittel-motor ---- 928s front motor ... beide 8 ZYLINDER .... dann der Carman... künstlich hochgezüchteter mittelmoror 6ZYLINDER .

egal wie das ist ein schickes auto was du hast, schön das es dir finanziell gut geht.

Gruß


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Musst du den Sitz vorklappen, um nach dem Öl zu gucken ? ;-)


Ne... um Brillen, Gebisse und was sonst so von den Mitfahrern hinter den Sitz fliegt herauszusuchen 

Denke mal, man kann die zum Beladen des vorderen, hinteren Gepäckraumes vorklappen und um die Dämmmatten der Spritzwand zu entfernen (und zum Posen, natürlich ^^)


----------



## Fladder72 (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> InGe= In Germanien entwickelt



Und wenn Du InGe im Blumenbeet vom Wickelrock befreist, heißt das dann "In Geranien entwickelt"?


----------



## Scili (5. August 2014)

svenreinert schrieb:


> es ging um oldtimer nicht platikschüsseln


Mit geht's ums Fahren. Da fährt sich der R noch unsprünglicher als man je vermuten würde.
Wüsste nicht, was ich bis auf Steuer und Versicherungsersparnis mit nem Oldie machen sollte. Zu schade zum täglichen Prügeln.
Schwamm drüber 

Die deutschen Namen für Bikes... achhhja... das hatten wir doch schonmal beim ICB 1.0... wird nix.
Wie sollen die z.B. Amis unsere umständlichen Namensgebungen aussprechen?
Ich seh da kaum Chancen


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2014)

Witold (ahd., im Wald/Holz herrschend). 
Besitzt gleichzeitig eine englische Bedeutungsebene.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

So genug gefrotzelt, der R ist ein schönes Auto und kann eigentlich alles besser als der 911er, aber das konnten 914 und 968 auch....
Zurück zu Fahrrädern: Ich bin kein großer Freund von Linern (tschuldie: innen verlegten, halbtransparenten Kunststoffröhrchen mit Führungsfunktion), diese unterliegen einem Verschleiß und wenn sie einmal in den Rahmen rutschen ist Schluß mit lustig. Ich bevorzuge große Öffnungen z.B. im Steuerrohr Richtung Unterrohr, da kann man die Zughüllen hervorragend in die entsprechende Öffnung drücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

Ich habe übrigens ins facebook Album mal ein paar Bildern von Teilen geladen, die hier so zur Debatte stehen und schon gefahren wurden!
https://www.facebook.com/internetcommunitybikes?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> InGe= In Germanien entwickelt


 
pff

*pfädchenfinder *


*!!!*


----------



## neurofibrill (5. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> FriTz!


ein Z mehr und du hast ein cube


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Weiß ich wohl. Aber Fritzz heißt einfach nix, das kein Name, nur doof (Achtung, Meinung)

Es könnte für For intense Trailriderz (in the) zone stehen ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Es könnte für For intense Trailriderz (in the) zone stehen ...



Ich bin der Jürgen aus Eberswalde! Und wer bist du?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)




----------



## no name2606 (5. August 2014)

Es gi


IceQ- schrieb:


> Nein. Wieso sollen Komponenten verbaut sein, die wir noch abstimmen...


Es ging mir eigentlich nur um den rahmen. Ich lese beim 2.0 nicht mit. Hab nur sporadisch reingeclickt und hab das teil auf der ersten seite endeckt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Es gi
> 
> Es ging mir eigentlich nur um den rahmen. Ich lese beim 2.0 nicht mit. Hab nur sporadisch reingeclickt und hab das teil auf der ersten seite endeckt.


Der Rahmen ist ein Alutech Teibun V3 mit Sonderfarbe "gelb Lasur"


----------



## yggr (5. August 2014)

Über die heutige Jugend kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln. 
Guckt sich ein Bild an und statt mal drei Meter zu lesen wieso, weshalb, warum grätscht man 10 Seiten später mit solchen Fragen rein. Frage mich ernsthaft, wie das mal endet, wenn Muddi nicht mehr für ihn wäscht und kocht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. August 2014)

schlimm, ganz schlimm und die sind alle so! 
OT Ende


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

Was kam denn hier raus? Abstimmung lief doch nur bis 20uhr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2014)

Wir sind hier doch nicht bei Stefan Raabs 'Wo'k around the clock'


----------



## saturno (6. August 2014)

ICB 2.0 Ausstattung Prioritäten	
Das Formular "ICB 2.0 - Ausstattung Prioritäten" nimmt keine weiteren Antworten mehr an.

Kontaktieren Sie den Inhaber des Formulars, wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass hier ein Fehler vorliegt.


----------



## warp4 (6. August 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> ICB 2.0 Ausstattung Prioritäten
> Das Formular "ICB 2.0 - Ausstattung Prioritäten" nimmt keine weiteren Antworten mehr an.
> 
> Kontaktieren Sie den Inhaber des Formulars, wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass hier ein Fehler vorliegt.


 
Lief nur bis gestern 20:00 Uhr...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gefahradler (6. August 2014)

spannt uns nicht so auf die Folter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (6. August 2014)

Bitte entschuldigt die kleine Verzögerung bei der Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse - es ist soweit (der Eingangsbeitrag ist entsprechend aktualisiert):

*Ergebnisse*
Die Umfrage zur Priorisierung der Austattung des ICB 2.0 ist abgeschlossen und nach Auswertung der Stimmen von 1.188 gültigen Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmern ergibt sich das folgende Ergebnis:






#2 _Abstimmungsergebnis: Priorisierung Ausstattung (geordnet nach Häufigkeit, absolute Werte)_


Die Umfrage zeigt deutlich, dass die *Federung* bestehend aus Federgabel und Dämpfer (1130 Stimmen) die höchste Priorität bei der Auswahl der Ausstattung haben soll. Die zweit höchste Priorität hat für die Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer der *Laufradsatz* bestehend aus Felgen, Naben und Speichen mit 872 Stimmen. Nach diesen beiden deutlichen Ergebnissen werden die Abstände zwischen den Ausstattungsoptionen kleiner, doch mit 584 Stimmen werden die *Bremsen* als drittwichtigstes Element der Ausstattung bestimmt.

Relativ knapp dahinter folgt mit 422 Stimmen die Schaltung auf dem vierten Rang. 245 Teilnehmerinnen oder Teilnehmer sprechen sich für eine Teleskopsattelstütze aus, die damit auf dem fünten Rang priorisiert wird und als knapp wichtiger eingestuft wird als Rahmendetails und Finish. Eine nur niedrige Wichtigkeit wird Kurbel & Innenlager (84 Stimmen), dem Fahrerkontakt (35 Stimmen) und den Reifen und Schläuchen (25 Stimmen) zugewiesen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. August 2014)

Moin Männer,
wir sind dran! Kurze Info: Stefanus und Thomas sind im Urlaub, die neue Mannschaft muss sich erst finden;-)
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2014)

Da haben doch tatsächlich 58 verpeilte nicht für die Federung an einem MTB gestimmt


----------



## xTr3Me (6. August 2014)

Die kriegen ein Starrbike geliefert...


----------



## veraono (6. August 2014)

Kaum ist man mal zwei Tage nicht da... aber gut Abgestimmt , Danke dafür. 

Die Namens-Diskussionen fangen ja hier schon so an wie sie das letzte mal aufgehört haben (ich erinnere mich an zweistellige Threadseitenzahlen mit diversen Unwörtern) .


----------



## Kharne (6. August 2014)

Gaaanz einfach: ICB 2.0


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2014)

Nennt es Trailbike  Speiseeis hats ja mit dem "Enduro" so vorgemacht und hat nun alle Rechte 

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2014)

Wendiges Trailbike = Squirrel ©


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (6. August 2014)

Der Name sollte auf jeden Fall zu alutech passen... Also nicht porno-petra oder so 

"Alutech Braaap ICB2.0" find ich mega pornös!


----------



## Ringmaul (6. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> 1. Federung, 2. Laufräder, 3. Teleskopstütze.
> 
> Weil: Diese Komponenten müssen gut sein. Sowas möchte ich nicht mehr austauschen am Bike... Telestütze deshalb, da ich nur eine kenne, die das Zeug dazu hätte, über längeren Zeitraum zuverlässig zu funktionieren. (Edit: Und diese eben ein wenig teurer ist als der Schnitt)


Klar, und ganz bestimmt hast du auf jeder günstigen Tele Stütze persönlich schon je 1000km abgerissen, so dass du auf jeden Fall den Überblick hast.
Das ist so ein geiler Theoretiker Treff hier..


KainerM schrieb:


> Beim ICB V1 wurde wertz auf ordentliche LRS gelegt? Dann wurde dabei ja mal gehörig tief in die Schüssel gegriffen... Also, dieses mal bitte keinen System-LRS, und schon garkeinen der außer leicht sein garnichts kann. Auf Teleskopstütze und teure Kurbeln kann die Welt verzichten


Jawoll, was der Bauer nicht kennt..
Echt die reinste Comedy mit euch Wohnzimmer Bikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (6. August 2014)

Mal zum Ergebnis: passt und war absehbar, ich hätte mir etwas Stimmen für die Rahmendetails gewünscht. Wir werden jetzt ein paar Schnittstellen und Streitpunkte aus ICB 1.0 abstimmen und uns dann im letzten Drittel mit dem Finish beschäftigen. Ich hatte heute ien Meeting mit Jürgen, mit den Testmustern zur Eurobike sieht es gut aus, die Zeichnungen sind bereits bei dem Betrieb für die CNC Teile. Wenn dann die Muster stehen, können wir am lebenden Objekt diskutieren, erste Möglichkiet wird die Eurobike sein!


----------



## xTr3Me (6. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Der Name sollte auf jeden Fall zu alutech passen... Also nicht porno-petra oder so
> 
> "Alutech Braaap ICB2.0" find ich mega pornös!



Solange wir es nicht "die Fahrrad" nennen müssen...


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. August 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Klar, und ganz bestimmt hast du auf jeder günstigen Tele Stütze persönlich schon je 1000km abgerissen, so dass du auf jeden Fall den Überblick hast.
> Das ist so ein geiler Theoretiker Treff hier..
> 
> Jawoll, was der Bauer nicht kennt..
> Echt die reinste Comedy mit euch Wohnzimmer Bikern.


Mönsch, was ist denn mit dir los? War doch bisher eine recht fundierte Diskussion, warum so grantig?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Klar, und ganz bestimmt hast du auf jeder günstigen Tele Stütze persönlich schon je 1000km abgerissen, so dass du auf jeden Fall den Überblick hast.
> Das ist so ein geiler Theoretiker Treff hier..
> 
> Jawoll, was der Bauer nicht kennt..
> Echt die reinste Comedy mit euch Wohnzimmer Bikern.


 
Geh heut mal früher ins Bett, dann biste vielleicht morgen nimmer so mies gelaunt 

G.


----------



## culoduro (6. August 2014)

OFF-TOPIC

...zu labern ist unsre liebste Angewohnheit im ICB... also sollte das bike auch so heissen!


----------



## culoduro (6. August 2014)

etwas saftiger, und für die Amerikanischen Freunde auch verständlich... 

THE TITS

wie in: it's the tits; that's tits. = besser gehts nicht.


----------



## mpmarv (7. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal zum Ergebnis: passt und war absehbar, ich hätte mir etwas Stimmen für die Rahmendetails gewünscht.



Da seid ihr auch ein bisschen selbst schuld dran ;-) Ich habe den Punkt in der Abstimmung überflogen und habe nur "elox, poliert, graviert" gelesen und habe das unter optischem Schnickschnack verbucht - ich denke damit war ich nicht der einzige. 

Trotzdem finde ich das Ergebnis gut. Wundert mich nur, dass einer Hand voll Leute die Federung nicht wichtig ist


----------



## Rick7 (7. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal zum Ergebnis: passt und war absehbar, ich hätte mir etwas Stimmen für die Rahmendetails gewünscht.



Das seh ich genauso. Bei Federung und Laufräder bin ich ja voll dabei, aber wieso so viel Kohle in die Bremse stecken, wenn s ne shimano slx oder xt locker tut. Ich glaube da haben ein paar Leute gute Komponenten mit teuren verwechselt. Super jetzt kriegen wir ne RT8 oder ne Xtr Bremse^^


----------



## Alpenstreicher (7. August 2014)

Wenn man rein nach dem Abstimmergebnis geht wirds 'ne BOS Deville oder 'ne 36er Fox, Float-X, einfache Carbon-Laufräder, SLX-Bremsen, Deore-Schaltung und KS Dropzone an einem Rahmen in Baumarkt-Profi-Qualität. @mpmarv: Ich versteh nicht, warum fast jeder für Federelemente und drei von vier für Laufräder gestimmt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (7. August 2014)

Jetzt hört aber auf zu überzeichnen.
Nur weil die Prioritäten auf Federung, LRS und Bremse gelegt wurde, wird es garantiert kein BOS oder XTR geben! Wir reden hier von einem 2600€ KOMPLETTRAD und nicht von einem 4-5t€ Rad. Es wird verhältnismäßig mehr in diese Teile investiert, die anderen Teile werden trotz alledem auf brauchbaren Niveau sein.

Guckt euch bitte mal die Ausstattungen an im Bereich 2500€. Da gibt es bei den großen Herstellern an Trailbikes eine Revelation mit Fox 0815 Dämpfer, irgendwelche Systemlaufräder mit 19-21mm Felgenbreite und Formula C1/Avid 5 Schrottbremse.

Die Community will das aber nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso. Bei Federung und Laufräder bin ich ja voll dabei, aber wieso so viel Kohle in die Bremse stecken, wenn s ne shimano slx oder xt locker tut. Ich glaube da haben ein paar Leute gute Komponenten mit teuren verwechselt. Super jetzt kriegen wir ne RT8 oder ne Xtr Bremse^^


Wie oft muss man noch betonen, dass es bei dieser Abstimmung nicht um eine Geldpriorisierung ging. Lediglich die Reinfolge in der über die Details abgestimmt wird, wurde festgelegt. Und da kann es dann immer noch sehr gut sein, dass es zu zahlreichen Vernuftsentscheidungen kommt, trotz der hohen Priorisierung. 

Also z.b. eine pike statt einer BOS, weil dann Laufrad X wieder im Rahmen ist. Eine SLX Bremse statt einer XXX (beliebig teures Produk mit schlechterer Funktion einsetzen)


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Klar, und ganz bestimmt hast du auf jeder günstigen Tele Stütze persönlich schon je 1000km abgerissen, so dass du auf jeden Fall den Überblick hast.
> Das ist so ein geiler Theoretiker Treff hier..


Wenns danach ginge, könnten wir die ganze Sache gleich abblasen, da bis auf Leute wie Basti und allgemein Tester aus dem Forum, niemand zu der gesamten Produktpalette je 1000 km Erfahrung gesammelt hat. (kenne da sehr wenige Ausnahmen)
Weisst Du etwa, wie viel ich mich über ausgewählte, mich interessierende Produkte informiere und die Quote an Ausfällen auswerte? Habe jeden Post zur Vecnum gelesen... die Leute wären nicht so versessen darauf, soviel Geld für ne (damals)unbekannte Vario hinzublättern, wenn es schon was zuverlässiges in der Art geben würde.

Aber kotz Dich ruhig aus. Wenns Dir danach wieder besser geht, freuts mich.
Du brauchst wohl mal n bisschen Schlafzimmer 
... dann leitest Du Deine Energie zweckgebundener ab.

Zur Sache: Wie schon @mpmarv und @Eisbein und viele andere vorher angemerkt haben, gibt's ne Prioliste. Aber keiner hier möchte das Budget in 2 Komponenten ballern und den Rest aus dem Supermarkt dranschrauben.
Das Budget verhindert schon von Natur aus die teuersten Varianten von den priorisierten Teilen.
Dafür sind die vom Grundpreis einfach zu teuer.
Jetzt muss man Rechenbeispiele durchgehen auf Basis der Infos, die uns die Diskussionsleiter geben und kommen so auf ein rundes Gesamtpaket.


----------



## discordius (7. August 2014)

Ist das Budget durch die Abstimmung jetzt eigentlich eingemeißelt, oder könnte noch eine nachträgliche Abstimmung zur Erhöhung erfolgen, wenn abzusehen ist, dass wir ansonsten zu viele Kompromisse eingehen müssten? Vielleicht werde ich ja noch überrascht, aber mir kommt das Budget für das, was viele gerne hätten, recht gering vor. Gabel Pike RC3 (oder vergleichbar), 1x11, Variostütze mit Remote und leichte, breite Laufräder (<1700g) wären für mich notwendiges Kriterium, da zu teuer zum nachträglichen Umbau. Bremse mindestens SLX und Lenker bitte <200g.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> Ist das Budget durch die Abstimmung jetzt eigentlich eingemeißelt, oder könnte noch eine nachträgliche Abstimmung zur Erhöhung erfolgen, wenn abzusehen ist, dass wir ansonsten zu viele Kompromisse eingehen müssten? Vielleicht werde ich ja noch überrascht, aber mir kommt das Budget für das, was viele gerne hätten, recht gering vor. Gabel Pike RC3 (oder vergleichbar), 1x11, Variostütze mit Remote und leichte, breite Laufräder (<1700g) wären für mich notwendiges Kriterium, da zu teuer zum nachträglichen Umbau. Bremse mindestens SLX und Lenker bitte <200g.


Es wurde uns gesagt, dass für das Budget schon n stimmiges Gesamtpaket schnürbar ist.
Lass Dich überraschen. Aber hoffe nicht darauf, dass in jeder Kategorie genau Deine Lieblingskomponente drankommt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist da eher gering.
Und 1x11 ist eh schonmal gesetzt. Da kann ich Dich beruhigen.
Nur.. Leichte, breite LR in 650b und u1700 Gramm? Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten.


----------



## discordius (7. August 2014)

Bei den Laufrädern wurde uns ja eine Sensation, mindestens jedoch eine große Überraschung angekündigt. Wenn das Budget reicht, umso besser. Es werden garantiert nicht nur meine Wunschkomponenten abgestimmt werden, das wird allen so gehen. Am Ende steht ja ein Gesamtpaket. Dann muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es gefällt. Ich persönlich habe nur kein Bock auf Kompromisse in der Art "Deore tuts doch auch". Wenn ich hinterher zu viel tauschen müsste, greife ich lieber zu einem anderen, meinetwegen auch 3000 Euro Bike. Da es immer teuer ist, nachträglich umzubauen, als gleich passende OEM-Teile zu bekommen, wäre es mir lieb die Option einer Budgeterhöhung im Hinterkopf zu behalten, ehe wir mit 300g Lenkerprügeln und oder ohne funktionierende Variostütze auskommen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (7. August 2014)

Es wird ja auch eine teurere Version geben.


----------



## mpmarv (7. August 2014)

Ajo den Lenker kannst du dann ja tauschen. Ich fahr einen 300gr Prügel mit ca. 78cm. Liegt gut in der Hand, sieht gut aus und ist stabil. Das ist meine persönlichen Anforderungen an einen Lenker


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern wurde uns ja eine Sensation, mindestens jedoch eine große Überraschung angekündigt. Wenn das Budget reicht, umso besser. Es werden garantiert nicht nur meine Wunschkomponenten abgestimmt werden, das wird allen so gehen. Am Ende steht ja ein Gesamtpaket. Dann muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es gefällt. Ich persönlich habe nur kein Bock auf Kompromisse in der Art "Deore tuts doch auch". Wenn ich hinterher zu viel tauschen müsste, greife ich lieber zu einem anderen, meinetwegen auch 3000 Euro Bike. Da es immer teuer ist, nachträglich umzubauen, als gleich passende OEM-Teile zu bekommen, wäre es mir lieb die Option einer Budgeterhöhung im Hinterkopf zu behalten, ehe wir mit 300g Lenkerprügeln und oder ohne funktionierende Variostütze auskommen müssen.


Tjaa... irgendwie scheinen wir Menschen aber häufig nicht die Geduld zu haben, um gleich mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.
Warum kauft man nen 2 Liter und lässt sich den im nächsten Schritt dann Leistungssteigern?
Hätte man doch gleich den grösseren Motor nehmen können und damit ein stimmigeres Gesamtkonzept.
Mein Bike hat anfangs 3000 gekostet... am Ende sinds über 4500 EUR gewesen.
Aber ich hätte mir niemals direkt für 4500 ein Bike kaufen können bzw. wollte nicht noch länger warten, um das Geld beisammen zu haben.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. August 2014)

Oder gleich ein Versenderbike a la YT/Canyon/Radon kaufen und die Teile auf einen gescheiten Rahmen montieren..


----------



## Kharne (7. August 2014)

Yt baut doch gescheite Rahmen? Canyon und Radon auch  
Schlechte Rahmen kriegst du mittlerweile bei den "normalen" Herstellern: Cube Stereo, Ghost Riot...


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. August 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> Ist das Budget durch die Abstimmung jetzt eigentlich eingemeißelt, oder könnte noch eine nachträgliche Abstimmung zur Erhöhung erfolgen, wenn abzusehen ist, dass wir ansonsten zu viele Kompromisse eingehen müssten? Vielleicht werde ich ja noch überrascht, aber mir kommt das Budget für das, was viele gerne hätten, recht gering vor. Gabel Pike RC3 (oder vergleichbar), 1x11, Variostütze mit Remote und leichte, breite Laufräder (<1700g) wären für mich notwendiges Kriterium, da zu teuer zum nachträglichen Umbau. Bremse mindestens SLX und Lenker bitte <200g.


Ist ein guter Punkt, schließlich lag die Budget Abstimmung bei zwischen zwei Ergebnissen, warauf ja auch die Aussage "Wir bauen ein Rad um 2600€" beruht. Im Endeffekt werde ich sicherlich in der Diskussion immer wieder daruaf hinweisen, was möglich ist und ab wann wir uns ggf mit einer neuen Preisgrenze (2700,2800,2900) abfinden müssten. das kann man dann in der finalen Entscheidung der Bauteile auch sehr eindeutig aufzeigen:
1. Laufradsatz XXX (Preispunkt 2600)
2. Laufradsatz YYY (Preispunkt 2700)
usw.


----------



## wanderer1219 (7. August 2014)

Ich habe hier bei vielen Usern das Gefühl, dass sie Wunderausstattungen für 2600 € erwarten.
Hier ist mal eine Alutech Spezifikation für 2600 €. 
Schaut es euch an und denkt darüber nach, was ihr wollt.
Alutech hat nix zu verschenken und dass sie mit Rädern mit dieser Ausstattung den ganz dicken Reibach machen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich sehe hier mehrere Teile, die in den ICB-Threads als "unfahrbar" und "schrottig" bezeichnet werden.
Es fällt mir schwer mir vorzustellen, dass Alutech fürs ICB viel bessere Konditionen bei den Teilen bekommt.

Augenmerk sollte auf Gabel, Schaltung, Laufradsatz gelegt werden (Beim Dämpfer ist auch einer mit AGB erwünscht glaube ich -> nochmal teurer). Da sind die Wünsche der User (glaube ich) eher teurer. Günstiger wäre vielleicht eine SLX-Bremse.

Ich bin gespannt was raus kommt. Halte mich aber raus, ich reg mich nur auf. Die anderen haben einfach keine Ahnung und eine eigene Meinung.  In Foren diskutieren ist einfach nix für mich. Man kennt seinen Gegenüber/Feind einfach nicht 

*Spezifikationen: 2600 €*
*Dämpfer:* RockShox Monarch RT3 ML-Tune, schwarz
*Steuersatz:* Cane Creek 40 tapered, schwarz
*Gabel:* RockShox Revelation RCT3 27,5", 15mm TA, 150mm Federweg, black, tapered
*Vorbau:* TwinWorks 1 1/8, Länge nach Wunsch
*Lenker:* Answer Protaper 780mm
*Griffe:* TwinWorks Lock-on GunRiffle Design, schwarz
*Sattelklemme:* Alutech QR, schwarz
*Sattelstütze:* *Reverb +240 €
Sattel:* TwinWorks, schwarz
*Schaltwerk:* Sram X7 Type2 10-fach
*Schalthebel:* Sram X7 2x10-fach
*Umwerfer:* Sram X7, Low Direct Mount S3-Type Down-Pull
*Kurbelsatz:* Sram X7 AM-Guard, 2x10, 24/38Zähne, 170mm
*Innenlager:* Sram
*Kette:* Sram PC 1051
*Kassette:* Sram PG 1050 11-36Z
*Bremsen:* Avid Elixir 9 Carbon, Bremsscheiben VR180/HR180
*Laufräder:* Sun Ringlé Charger Expert 27,5", schwarz
*Bereifung:* Schwalbe Magic Mary SnakeSkin, TL-Ready, TrailStar Faltreifen 60-584 (27.5 x 2.35) mit Schwalbe SV13 Schläuchen


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Die Ausstattung klingt wie das aufgelistete Grauen.


----------



## ONE78 (7. August 2014)

Da kann man nur hoffen, das der neue rahmen deutlich günstiger wird als bei dem Beispiel...


----------



## discordius (7. August 2014)

Klingt ja eigentlich erst mal nach einer zumindest funktionierenden Basisausstattung, als Grauen würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Nur für das ICB 2.0 wird das so nicht konsensfähig sein, und ich persönlich würde da auch eher zum teureren Modell greifen. Wenn man nun die Reverb, eine Pike statt der Revelation und eine SRAM 11-fach hinzufügt, sowie eventuell die Laufräder aufwertet, könnte es ein klein wenig eng mit dem Budget werden. Aber das wird ja Bastis Problem .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich hätte ganz gerne ne Option, um keine Vario nehmen zu müssen.
Lieber 2600-2800 in das Gesamtkonzept was den Rest der Teile angeht investieren und im Nachhinein dann meine liebste Vario reindengeln.
Wird heutzutage aber nicht mehr möglich sein. Bei Tests hagelt es dann sonst Kritik "Ein Trailbike ohne Vario ist nicht mehr zeitgemäss etc"
Ich steh einfach nicht auf Ebay/Bikemarkt- Geschachere, um später (für mich) nicht brauchbare Teile neu & unbenutzt verticken zu müssen.
Zudem haben sehr viele Biker schon ne Vario. Bei mehr als 1 Bike, würde ich die Vario eh wechseln je nach Bikenutzung und mir ganz sicher nicht 2 zulegen. (Wenns denn passt von der Länge her)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich steh einfach nicht auf Ebay/Bikemarkt- Geschachere, um später (für mich) nicht brauchbare Teile neu & unbenutzt verticken zu müssen.
> Zudem haben sehr viele Biker schon ne Vario. Bei mehr als 1 Bike, würde ich die Vario eh wechseln je nach Bikenutzung und mir ganz sicher nicht 2 zulegen. (Wenns denn passt von der Länge her)


Manchmal kann bei dem Geschacher aber gut Kohle sparen. Bei den Teilen für mein HT hab ich bestimmt 500€ gespart.

Naja, und wenn irgendeine Stealthvariante verbaut ist wirst du lieber ne zweite kaufen. Die Baut man nicht mal eben um, selbst bei ner normalen mit Remote macht geht das nicht mal schnell, wenn der Zug fix verlegt ist. Und für eine ohne Remote gilt vermutlich ungefähr das selbe wie wenn keine verbaut ist


----------



## hnx (7. August 2014)

Variostütze brauchen wir doch schon aus dem Grund, daß wir am Antrieb eingespartes Gewicht wieder ans Rad kriegen.

---



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Manchmal kann bei dem Geschacher aber gut Kohle sparen. Bei den Teilen für mein HT hab ich bestimmt 500€ gespart.
> 
> Naja, und wenn irgendeine Stealthvariante verbaut ist wirst du lieber ne zweite kaufen. Die Baut man nicht mal eben um, selbst bei ner normalen mit Remote macht geht das nicht mal schnell, wenn der Zug fix verlegt ist. Und für eine ohne Remote gilt vermutlich ungefähr das selbe wie wenn keine verbaut ist



Lev Integra und dann fürn Fuffi den zweiten Zug inkl. Hebel. Nur Stütze aus dem Rohr ziehen, Verbindung lösen, am anderen Rad anstecken, fertig. Keine Ahnung wie dicht die Stealth sind, obs da dann auch so zuverlässig ginge.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (7. August 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Variostütze brauchen wir doch schon aus dem Grund, daß wir am Antrieb eingespartes Gewicht wieder ans Rad kriegen.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Ja, die LEV ist da super. Leider teurer als die Reverb, und Mindesteinstecktiefe 12cm statt 8cm - was nicht so toll ist bei den extrem kurzen Sitzrohren.

(Korrektur: 8cm bei der Reverb)


----------



## hnx (7. August 2014)

Alutech war ja bisher eher SRAM affin, von daher denke ich, daß die Reverb die besser Chance hat, leider.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Manchmal kann bei dem Geschacher aber gut Kohle sparen. Bei den Teilen für mein HT hab ich bestimmt 500€ gespart.
> 
> Naja, und wenn irgendeine Stealthvariante verbaut ist wirst du lieber ne zweite kaufen. Die Baut man nicht mal eben um, selbst bei ner normalen mit Remote macht geht das nicht mal schnell, wenn der Zug fix verlegt ist. Und für eine ohne Remote gilt vermutlich ungefähr das selbe wie wenn keine verbaut ist


Da muss man einfach sehen, was einem seine Zeit wert ist, und in wieweit man sich damit beschäftigen möchte.
Ich geh lieber für weitere 2 Stunden ins Büro und investiere die Zeit lieber (für mich) sinnvoller und langfristig fruchtbarer.
Da wird's jedem anders gehen. Schrauben macht Spass, wenn man den geeigneten Keller und das ganze Werkzeug incl. Fachwissen besitzt.

Da sprichste doch schon wieder nen wichtigen Punkt an. Stealth- falls problematisch beim flotten Umbau- fällt somit für mich raus.
Ich bin tatsächlich von meiner Dropzone ausgegangen in dem Gedankenbeispiel. Mein Fehler.
Aber schön, dass @hnx da direkt einen gangbaren Weg aufzeigt was die Remote- Varios angeht


----------



## discordius (7. August 2014)

Die Leitung meiner nicht stealth Reverb habe ich im Oberrohr verlegt. Da kann ich nicht mal eben die Stütze an ein anderes Rad bauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2014)

Also ich kann meine Stealth nur aus dem Rohr ziehen wenn ich den Hebel vom Lenker löse und die Leitung durch Schiebe. Ansonsten müsste ich irgendwie mehr als 10cm Extraleitung im Sitzrohr unterbringen, denn man muss ja die Stütze so weit ziehen können um an den Connectamjik oder wie das Ding heißt ran zu kommen. Und ich glaube nicht das die Leitung das so witzig findet wenn man so viel Leitung im Rohr zusammen schiebt. Fühlt sich merkwürdig an wenn ich die Sattelstütze die ca. 5cm von der normalposition bis  Anschlag absenke. 
Und das dürfte für die Integra doch genauso gelten, die muss auch erstmal mehr als 120mm aus dem Rohr raus bevor man sie aushängen kann. Das wäre mir schon deutlich zu nervig. Das System an der Movelock könnte da noch am ehesten funktionieren.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Viele Wege führen zu Vecnum  (Was ja als unrealistisch seitens Rennleitung eingestuft wurde)

Schade... ich seh da grosse Probleme und/oder demnächst viele Varios im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (7. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Schade... ich seh da grosse Probleme und/oder demnächst viele Varios im Bikemarkt



Da wiederum sehe ich eher kein Problem drin.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Viele Wege führen zu Vecnum  (Was ja als unrealistisch seitens Rennleitung eingestuft wurde)
> 
> Schade... ich seh da grosse Probleme und/oder demnächst viele Varios im Bikemarkt


Und eben diese bilden die Quelle für all die die zu Faul zum Wechseln sind.


----------



## hnx (7. August 2014)

Das habe ich nicht bedacht mit den 12cm, also müsste bei der Lev Integra dann auf jeden Fall die Aftermarket Schelle verbaut werden, denn die kann man ohne Griffdemontage lösen. Ist natürlich immer mit Action verbunden und ich hätte keinen Bock drauf da ewig rumzumachen. 
Die normale Lev bliebe als Alternative und dann die Zughalter dementsprechend clever unterhalb des Oberrohrs, so daß den nicht-Variostützlern keine Nachteile entstehen. Bei Trek sind es z.B. 2 Schraubenlöcher und eine in Nähe Steuerrohr angeschweisste Kabelbindervorbereitung.

Ich glaube, daß das aber zu weitreichend, zu speziell und zu komplex gedacht ist. Eine der Stealth-Varianten und gut ist.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal zum Ergebnis: passt und war absehbar, ich hätte mir etwas Stimmen für die Rahmendetails gewünscht. ...



Jupp. Aber das wird so oder so der Fall sein: entweder ist der Rahmen zu teuer oder nicht durchdacht genug. Im schlimmsten Fall beides.

Gerade bei Biketeilen haben die Kunden nicht ansatzweise einen Plan, was Dinge kosten müssen, damit die Leute, die sie herstellen und verkaufen, davon leben können.

Die Bike-Industrie stellt sich mit OEM- und Aftermarket-Preisen wiederum auch nicht allzu clever an. Die erheblichen Preisunterschiede sind nicht zu vermitteln. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die Kostenstellenrechnung nicht passt.

Wenn die Werbung komplett auf den Aftermarketpreis angerechnet wird, beispielsweiser einer Fox-Gabel, dann verschließt man die Augen davor, dass sich diese Werbung auch bai den Specs der Hersteller ausübt. Wenn auch nicht in einem unmittelbaren Schritt.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Jupp. Aber das wird so oder so der Fall sein: entweder ist der Rahmen zu teuer oder nicht durchdacht genug. Im schlimmsten Fall beides.



Schlimm, heutzutage. Es allen recht zu machen geht nur noch in Diktaturen mit ausschweifenden Kosten für kontrollierend eingreifende Staatsgewalt. (Zeitl. begrenzt)
Aber stimmt halt.



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Die Bike-Industrie stellt sich mit OEM- und Aftermarket-Preisen wiederum auch nicht allzu clever an. .


Streich das "Bike-", dann passts.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Die erheblichen Preisunterschiede sind nicht zu vermitteln. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die Kostenstellenrechnung nicht passt.
> 
> Wenn die Werbung komplett auf den Aftermarketpreis angerechnet wird, beispielsweiser einer Fox-Gabel, dann verschließt man die Augen davor, dass sich diese Werbung auch bai den Specs der Hersteller ausübt. Wenn auch nicht in einem unmittelbaren Schritt.


Da muss man aber auch wieder beachten, dass Fox- Aftermarket in den USA günstiger als RS ist. Dort ists dann eher der umgekehrte Fall.
Komische Welt.. wie die Gesetze dieser Industrie wirklich funktionieren hab ich bis heut nicht begriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (7. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man noch betonen, dass es bei dieser Abstimmung nicht um eine Geldpriorisierung ging. Lediglich die Reinfolge in der über die Details abgestimmt wird, wurde festgelegt.



Aha  

Zitat erster Satz des threads:
"Nachdem wir bereits den Preisrahmen abgefragt haben, geht es heute darum, *für welche Komponenten wir das Geld bevorzugt ausgeben* sollen, und wo gerne gespart werden darf"


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

So siehts aus... läge plötzlich die Wahl auf ner XTR Bremse, würden hier so viele Terror machen, bis eingelenkt würde und es ne XT gäbe.
Somit wäre die Prio erfüllt und es käme keine SLX ans Rad. (Welche bei ner niedrigen Priorisierung das Maximum darstellen würde)
So einfach ist das.


----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht bedacht mit den 12cm, also müsste bei der Lev Integra dann auf jeden Fall die Aftermarket Schelle verbaut werden, denn die kann man ohne Griffdemontage lösen. Ist natürlich immer mit Action verbunden und ich hätte keinen Bock drauf da ewig rumzumachen.
> Die normale Lev bliebe als Alternative und dann die Zughalter dementsprechend clever unterhalb des Oberrohrs, so daß den nicht-Variostützlern keine Nachteile entstehen. Bei Trek sind es z.B. 2 Schraubenlöcher und eine in Nähe Steuerrohr angeschweisste Kabelbindervorbereitung.
> 
> Ich glaube, daß das aber zu weitreichend, zu speziell und zu komplex gedacht ist. Eine der Stealth-Varianten und gut ist.



Warum nicht einfach eine normale Lev und die Leitung im Oberrohr verlegt und kurz vor dem Sattelrohr wieder raus?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (7. August 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht bedacht mit den 12cm, also müsste bei der Lev Integra dann auf jeden Fall die Aftermarket Schelle verbaut werden, denn die kann man ohne Griffdemontage lösen. Ist natürlich immer mit Action verbunden und ich hätte keinen Bock drauf da ewig rumzumachen.
> Die normale Lev bliebe als Alternative und dann die Zughalter dementsprechend clever unterhalb des Oberrohrs, so daß den nicht-Variostützlern keine Nachteile entstehen. Bei Trek sind es z.B. 2 Schraubenlöcher und eine in Nähe Steuerrohr angeschweisste Kabelbindervorbereitung.
> 
> Ich glaube, daß das aber zu weitreichend, zu speziell und zu komplex gedacht ist. Eine der Stealth-Varianten und gut ist.


Also zumindest an meinem Rad bekomm ich die LEV demontiert ohne die Remote abzunehmen. Es reicht aus, den Lenker bis Anschlag zu drehen, dann kommt der Bowdenzug (so grad eben) aus dem Sattelrohr raus.


----------



## mpmarv (7. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> So siehts aus... läge plötzlich die Wahl auf ner XTR Bremse, würden hier so viele Terror machen, bis eingelenkt würde und es ne XT gäbe.
> Somit wäre die Prio erfüllt und es käme keine SLX ans Rad. (Welche bei ner niedrigen Priorisierung das Maximum darstellen würde)
> So einfach ist das.



Wobei ich den Sinn einer XT statt SLX auch nicht verstehen würde, sofern die XT oem teurer ist. Wenn mehr Bremsleistung ans RAd soll, gerne eine Zee, wobei ich das too much für das Bike fänd.


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

Müssen ja jetzt entsprechend des Ergebnisses iwie in die Richtung gehen. Ich weiss nicht, was an den XT Bremsen nun besser ist gegenüber der SLX.
Kann mich da jemand neutral aufklären? Ich Tippe auf geringfügig leichter und bessere Materialanmutung.
Sonst noch was?
Bin nur mobil online und es nervt da jetzt online nach Infos zu suchen.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass es eben noch andere Marken und die Zee gibt... wobei ich bei den Bremsen gerne auf zuverlässig gehen würde. Das gesamte Konzept beim ICB 2 soll ja zuverlässig und einfach zu warten sein.

Warum nicht Zee und 160er Scheiben? Das fänd ich revolutionär und passend zum Konzept.


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. August 2014)

Nach Fanes und Sennes wäre es vieleicht Zeit für einen Abstecher in die Schweiz. Ich war vor kurzem in Flims und bin dort einen endgeilen Trail Richtung Runka runter gefahren. Der startete auf der Alp Nargens. Also: Nargens


----------



## Fladder72 (7. August 2014)

Federvieh also... 
Du meinst eher Nagens:
http://www.alp-nagens.ch/home.html


----------



## wanderer1219 (7. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Warum nicht Zee und 160er Scheiben? Das fänd ich revolutionär und passend zum Konzept.



An einem Trailbike eine Downhillbremse mit Minischeibe? Revolutionär vielleicht aber sinnvoll 
Wir müssen doch nicht die schwerste Bremse nehmen um sie anschließend mit der kleinsten Scheibe zu verwenden.
(Wobei der Gewichtsunterschied jetzt doch nicht so wahnsinnig ist wie ich gerade in der DB gesehen habe.)


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> An einem Trailbike eine Downhillbremse mit Minischeibe? Revolutionär vielleicht aber sinnvoll
> Wir müssen doch nicht die schwerste Bremse nehmen um sie anschließend mit der kleinsten Scheibe zu verwenden.
> (Wobei der Gewichtsunterschied jetzt doch nicht so wahnsinnig ist wie ich gerade in der DB gesehen habe.)


 
Das wäre der Wunsch vieler Entwickler 
Ich mags lieber anders rum, große Scheibe und leichte Bremse. Drum verzichte ich auch auf so Dinge wie Servowave bei Shimano.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (8. August 2014)

Hmm... wusste nicht, dass ne Zee schwerer ist.
Shimano machts einem nicht einfach, die Unterschiede von SLX und XT zu vergleichen... grummel.

EDIT: Hab mal die Frage nach dem Unterschied an nen Fahrradkomponenten- Versender gestellt. Mal sehen was die dazu schreiben werden.

Ich sehe als Unterschied 2-Finger (XT) zu 1,5 Finger (SLX)... ansonsten ist der Text identisch von beiden Modellen.

@LB Jörg : Was wäre denn für Dich die ideale Bremse?


----------



## discordius (8. August 2014)

Die Diskussion zur Bremse beginnt ja noch früh genug, aber ich fürchte hier läuft es wieder mal auf Shimano heraus. Sollte es eine SRAM 11-fach Gruppe werden, wäre ich aber falls bezahlbar für die SRAM Guide, da Matchmaker kompatibel. Die besitzt einen echten Ausgleichsbehälter und behebt damit das Hauptproblem der Avid Bremsen. SRAM bietet bessere Versorgung mit Kleinteilen als Shimano und von Bremskraft und Modulation waren bisher alle begeistert.


----------



## benzinkanister (8. August 2014)

Ich hab bisher jedes kleinteil von meiner zee bei bike components gefunden. "Matchmaker" gibts auch bei shimano, nur halt nich an ne sram 11-fach gruppe. Gibts aber anders herum auch nicht. Wobei man da auch fündig wird wenn man lang genug sucht, trickstuff oder so...
Die slx/xt sind schon ein gutes stück länger auf  markt als die guide und man hört nur gutes. Keine ahnung warum man bei so einem rad jetzt rumexperimentieren muss?


----------



## mpmarv (8. August 2014)

Wenn es eine echte Alternative zu Shimano gibt, immer her damit.

Aber bitte anhand aller Kriterien vergleichen: Bremskraft, Wartung, Schleifanfälligkeit, Preis...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (8. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Hmm... wusste nicht, dass ne Zee schwerer ist.
> Shimano machts einem nicht einfach, die Unterschiede von SLX und XT zu vergleichen... grummel.
> 
> EDIT: Hab mal die Frage nach dem Unterschied an nen Fahrradkomponenten- Versender gestellt. Mal sehen was die dazu schreiben werden.
> ...



Die XT hat 'ne Leerwegverstellung (ugs: Druckpunktverstellung), die SLX nicht. 1,5-Finger-Hebel gibts für die XT auch (Einsatzbereich MTB); die 2-Finger-Bremsen sind für Trekkingräder gedacht.


----------



## discordius (8. August 2014)

Es gibt Kolben oder Kolbendichtungen für die Zee einzeln? Mir ist klar, dass es bei Shimano das Äquivalent zum Matchmaker gibt, nennt sich I-Spec und funktioniert bei meiner XT-Schaltung und XT-Bremse auch sehr gut. Nur bietet Shimano kein für mich brauchbares 11-fach an, und das wäre mir wichtig


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. August 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Die XT hat 'ne Leerwegverstellung (ugs: Druckpunktverstellung), die SLX nicht. 1,5-Finger-Hebel gibts für die XT auch (Einsatzbereich MTB); die 2-Finger-Bremsen sind für Trekkingräder gedacht.


Wobei ich bei dieser Verstellmöglichkeit in der Praxis keine Veränderung feststellen konnte: Schraube rein oder raus, der Leerweg bleibt gleich... mach ich was falsch?
Würde gerne auch die Magura MT5 in den Ring werfen, alle, die sie bisher gefahren sind, waren begeistert.... habe schon ein Muster angefragt. Übrigens passen bei Magura, Formula und Hayes die "alten" Sram U-schellen und sind somit auch Shifter kompatibel!


----------



## Fladder72 (8. August 2014)

Nachschlag für das Teil, wo hier drum herum gekleckert und geklotzt wird...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...01819589345.1073741830.767416943281166&type=1


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. August 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Nachschlag für das Teil, wo hier drum herum gekleckert und geklotzt wird...
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...01819589345.1073741830.767416943281166&type=1


Dazu wird es hier natürlich auch noch eine ausführlichen Artikel geben! Inkl Bildern vom schweißen, fräsen und Video vom fluchen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. August 2014)

@Scili:
Das sind de facto die gleichen Bremsen, du kannst auch die Leerwegverstellung "nachrüsten" auch wenn die nix bringt.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2014)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Der vordere Teil schaut aus wie alle Alutech und die rechte Kettenstrebe, die Dämpferverlängerung und das Teil zwischen Kettenstreben und Sitzstreben schaut nicht wirklich gut aus. Aber es ist ja nur der Prototyp,  ich hoffe da tut sich noch viel.


----------



## Fury (8. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei dieser Verstellmöglichkeit in der Praxis keine Veränderung feststellen konnte: Schraube rein oder raus, der Leerweg bleibt gleich... mach ich was falsch?
> Würde gerne auch die Magura MT5 in den Ring werfen, alle, die sie bisher gefahren sind, waren begeistert.... habe schon ein Muster angefragt. Übrigens passen bei Magura, Formula und Hayes die "alten" Sram U-schellen und sind somit auch Shifter kompatibel!



Die MT5 fände ich auch gut, habe dazu aber folgende Idee:
Warum nicht gleich die Bremsen "belastungsgerecht" anbauen, sprich vorn MT5 (4 Kolben) hinten MT4 (2 Kolben)! Beim Auto gibts ja auch vorn innenbelüftete Scheiben und hinten Standard,

Ähnliches schwirrt mir schon seit längerem auch bei den Laufrädern im Kopf rum: Vorn Felgen mit 25mm innen, hinten mit 23 mm Maulweite, nur mal als Beispiel!


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Die MT5 fände ich auch gut, habe dazu aber folgende Idee:
> Warum nicht gleich die Bremsen "belastungsgerecht" anbauen, sprich vorn MT5 (4 Kolben) hinten MT4 (2 Kolben)! Beim Auto gibts ja auch vorn innenbelüftete Scheiben und hinten Standard,
> 
> Ähnliches schwirrt mir schon seit längerem auch bei den Laufrädern im Kopf rum: Vorn Felgen mit 25mm innen, hinten mit 23 mm Maulweite, nur mal als Beispiel!


Finde sich sehr gut und praktiziere ich auch schon so. Könnte ich mir für die Forumswahl sehr gut vorstellen, für den 0815 Biker wäre es vermutlich etwas zu erklärungsbedürftig!


----------



## kasperlcurtis (8. August 2014)

Richtig, es sind grundsätzlich die gleichen Bremsen.
Unterschied ist zum Einen wie @Kharne sagte die Leerwegverstellung, die kaum merkbar ist und meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht notwendig ist. Weiterer Unterschied: statt einer Schraube zum Sichern der Bremsbeläge ist ein Splint verbaut. Die Schraube ist ebenfalls nachrüstbar, das Gewinde im Bremssattel ist vorhanden und kostet um die zwei Euro oder so. Ich glaube im Aftermarket werden SLX im Gegensatz zur XT mit Belägen ohne IceTech verkauft, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Der Umstieg von einer Avid Elixir R, die beim ersten Entlüften undicht wurde, auf eine SLX war eine Offenbarung.
Während bei der Schotterskipistenabfahrt mit 1000hm bei der Schnitzeljagd in Sölden die Elixir meines wesentlich leichteren Kumpels ziemlich schnell das Kochen anfangen und den Druckpunkt verlieren, habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit den SLX. Bei gleichen Scheibendurchmessern (vorne 200mm, hinten 180mm), wobei er wohl sogar die bessere Fahr-/Bremstechnik hat. Diese persönlichen Erfahrungen teilen in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch andere.
Wie sich die Guide macht, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen. Die SLX ist aber sowas von sorglos, dass ich überhaupt keinen Gedanken an eine andere Bremse verschwende. Ob auf den Hometrails oder beim Shutteln in Finale. Bei Verwendung von IceTech-Sinter-Belägen, die organischen halten vielleicht ein Drittel so lange und haben meinem Empfinden nach weniger Bremskraft bei minimal besserer Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## Rick7 (8. August 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> Die Diskussion zur Bremse beginnt ja noch früh genug, aber ich fürchte hier läuft es wieder mal auf Shimano heraus. Sollte es eine SRAM 11-fach Gruppe werden, wäre ich aber falls bezahlbar für die SRAM Guide, da Matchmaker kompatibel. Die besitzt einen echten Ausgleichsbehälter und behebt damit das Hauptproblem der Avid Bremsen. SRAM bietet bessere Versorgung mit Kleinteilen als Shimano und von Bremskraft und Modulation waren bisher alle begeistert.



da bin ich voll bei dir, bin nach wie vor Avid fan, (trotz nicht ganz zufriedenstellender elixir trail 7 am enduro und shimano xt am hardtail)
was die Bremscharakteristik angeht. Und ich liebe den super schön aufgeräumten Lenker, in Kombination mit der 1x11 an meinem strive.
Cleaner gehts einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

MT5? +1!

Ein wenig Lokalpatriotismus kann doch nicht schaden!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Hmm... wusste nicht, dass ne Zee schwerer ist.
> Shimano machts einem nicht einfach, die Unterschiede von SLX und XT zu vergleichen... grummel.
> 
> EDIT: Hab mal die Frage nach dem Unterschied an nen Fahrradkomponenten- Versender gestellt. Mal sehen was die dazu schreiben werden.
> ...



Naja, ich fahre halt die XTR, weils die Einzige ist die serienmäßig ohne Servowave verkauft wird 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Der vordere Teil schaut aus wie alle Alutech und die rechte Kettenstrebe, die Dämpferverlängerung und das Teil zwischen Kettenstreben und Sitzstreben schaut nicht wirklich gut aus. Aber es ist ja nur der Prototyp,  ich hoffe da tut sich noch viel.


Das könnte daran liegen das es das FUNKTIONSMUSTER ist dass aus allem zusammen gebruzzelt wird was sich bei Onkel Jü im Alutech-Regal befindet. Das hat die Geo und die Kinematik des ICB-2.0 aber nicht das Designe 
In der Autobranche nennt man das Aggregateträger. Alles dran vom neuen Auto sieht aber aus wie ne hässliche Version des alten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. August 2014)

Meh, Doppelpost.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (8. August 2014)

Naja, der Preisunterschied zwischen XT und SLX ist marginal, genauso die Gewichtseinspaarung. Im Grunde läufts auf das altbekannte 1 EUR/g raus. Leerwegverstellung muss ich mal ausprobieren.

Hab die XT-Bremsen jetzt ca. 800km gefahren, die Elixir-3 um die 5000 km. Im Vergleich zur Elixir-3 hat die XT kaum Druckpunktwanderung, außer wenn die Beläge schon deutlich verschlissen sind. Die organischen Beläge bei der XT fühlen sich weicher an, ziehen aber überhaupt nicht solange die Bremsscheiben nass sind. Würde auch ganz deutlich die Sinterbeläge empfehen, selbst wenn sie bei Nässe manchmal etwas quietschen. Die Elixir-3 funktioniert besser, wenn man sie sehr regelmäßig entlüftet. Sie neigt aber sehr stark zum quietschen. Ich hab bei den Elixir-3 viele Beläge ausprobieren müssen - die Original-Avid-Beläge sind grausam. Bin letztlich bei KoolStop Sinter gelandet: quietschen noch am wenigsten, lange Haltbarkeit, aber leider nur durchschnittliche Bremswirkung. (Alternativ: Swisstop Ceramic haben bessere Bremswirkung, sind aber teuer und verschleißen relativ schnell.)

Im Gegensatz dazu hat die XT von der ersten Minute an allerbestens funktioniert. Ich hab auf Probefahrten auch schon die Elixir-9 und die Guide gefahren. Erster Eindruck: Beide sehr brauchbar (gute Bremswirkung, gute Dosierbarkeit, mehr oder weniger geräuschlos im Trockenen). Leider fehlen mir da aber die Langzeiterfahrungen.

Zur Magura: hab da leider keine Praxiserfahrung. Sind natürlich schön leicht, kosten aber (im After-Market) auch das Doppelte wie Shimano-Bremsen. Bin nicht sicher, ob sich das Mischen von 4- und 2-Kolbenbremsen lohnt. Das läuft nur darauf raus, dass man zwei Sorten Ersatzbeläge braucht - auch unterwegs.

Mein Fazit wäre: Die Shimano-Bremsen sind einfach gut und günstig - das ist so eine Option bei der man blind zugreifen kann.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das könnte daran liegen das es das FUNKTIONSMUSTER ist dass aus allem zusammen gebruzzelt wird was sich bei Onkel Jü im Alutech-Regal befindet. Das hat die Geo und die Kinematik des ICB-2.0 aber nicht das Designe
> In der Autobranche nennt man das Aggregateträger. Alles dran vom neuen Auto sieht aber aus wie ne hässliche Version des alten



Ich glaube der Hauptrahmen wird so kommen, was auch wenig innovativ ist, aber auch wenig stört. Ist halt nichts neues aber auch nicht hässlich, kurzum: Langweilig. Beim Hinterbau wird sich denke ich auch nicht die Welt tun. Die Versteifung zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe schaut noch sehr provisorisch aus. Ich frage mich wieso diese hier eigentlich notwendig ist? Beim LV 301 ist da nichts weiter und es funktioniert selbst im Bikepark ..


----------



## Fury (8. August 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Magura: hab da leider keine Praxiserfahrung. Sind natürlich schön leicht, kosten aber (im After-Market) auch das Doppelte wie Shimano-Bremsen. Bin nicht sicher, ob sich das Mischen von 4- und 2-Kolbenbremsen lohnt. Das läuft nur darauf raus, dass man zwei Sorten Ersatzbeläge braucht - auch unterwegs....



Was schleppt ihr eigentlich alles mit, wenn ihr unterwegs seid...?

Im Ernst: Normalerweise sind die Beläge ja nicht nach einer Tour runter. Wenn ich merke, dass die Beläge dem Ende zugehen, tausche ich entweder beizeiten zuhause oder nehme erst dann Ersatzbeläge für unterwegs mit. Und ob ich eine oder zwei Sorten Beläge dabei habe ist doch eigentlich egal!


----------



## hnx (8. August 2014)

Man muss sich nur 1x richtig unglücklich verbremsen und schon ist der Belag verglast. Ich habe auch immer 1 Ersatzpaar dabei.


----------



## Scili (8. August 2014)

So wie das jetzt hier für mich klingt, spricht also nur das geringfügig leichtere Gewicht für die XT und Image (nicht wichtig für uns, aber für den DAU nicht unerheblich)
Eine zusätzliche Funktion (Leerwegverstellung), die quasi wirkungslos ist und easy... pardon... _leicht_ und günstig nachrüstbar wäre.

MT5.. hmm... preislich über der XT.
Dafür spricht die heimische Herkunft und eine eigenständige Ausstattung, die nicht immer auf die Big Player... pardon... _Markbeherrschenden Unternehmen_ abzielt.

Bezüglich der Funktion und Zuverlässigkeit kann ich zumindest nicht viel zu dieser Bremse sagen.
Läuft aber auch mit Mineralöl, was ist sehr begrüssen würde. DOT entspricht nicht unserem Credo von seltener und einfacher Wartung.

Für Avid spricht beim Gros der zu erwartenden Ausstattungen fürs 2.0 mit 1x11, dass wir eine aufgeräumtere Optik am Lenker hätten und sicher 10 Gr gespart werden können. (Lacht nicht! 10 Gr + 20 Gr an der Scheibe... das läppert sich ganz einfach alles.) Dies entspricht einem Gegenwert von mind. 30 EUR.

to be continued... muss nur eben n paar Zitate grabben... ähhh... _abgreifen



fury9 schrieb:



			Warum nicht gleich die Bremsen "belastungsgerecht" anbauen, sprich vorn MT5 (4 Kolben) hinten MT4 (2 Kolben)! Beim Auto gibts ja auch vorn innenbelüftete Scheiben und hinten Standard,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Autos, bei welchen der Motor in der Mitte bzw. hinten angeordnet ist, haben auch hinten proportional stärkere Bremsen, da mehr Gewicht auf den HR lastet und somit auch mehr Bremskraft auf die Strasse gebracht werden kann.
Dadurch hat ein 911er immer bessere Karten beim Verzögern als ein Mittelmotor oder Frontmotorkonzept. Der Nachteil wiederum: Ein kritischeres Verhalten im Grenzbereit in Kurven, wo das hohe Gewicht hinten - einmal in Wallung- schlechter abgefangen werden kann. Hinzu kommt häufig eine Tendenz zum Untersteuern, da Gewicht an der Vorderachse fehlt.
Ich bremse eher hinten mehr und stärker als vorne. Hängt wohl auch viel mit dem Untergrund zusammen und welches Gefälle vorherrscht.
Gerade weniger routinierte Biker belasten die hintere Bremse mit Sicherheit stärker als die VR Bremse. Was auch zu empfehlen ist, da bei nem Verbremser vorne eine deutlich gefährlichere Situation aufkommen kann als wenn das HR mal kurz blockiert.
Ich bremse zwar gleichmässig mit beiden Bremsen, aber gebe erst dann mehr Druck auf die VR Bremse, wenn ich hinten kurz vor der Haftgrenze angelangt bin. (Wichtig, da ab dem Punkt, wo das HR blockiert die Bremswirkung schlagartig schlechter wird. Ein blockiertes HR verzögert schlechter, als ein HR kurz vor Verlust der Haftung) 



fury9 schrieb:



			Ähnliches schwirrt mir schon seit längerem auch bei den Laufrädern im Kopf rum: Vorn Felgen mit 25mm innen, hinten mit 23 mm Maulweite, nur mal als Beispiel!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Bei Zeitlupenaufnahmen kommts mir doch so vor, als wenn das HR stärkeren quer einwirkenden Kräften ausgeliefert ist, als das VR. Flexende Hinterbauten zeigen das deutlich und bei blockierter Bremse und Drift sowieso. Ich meine, dass die wenigsten Biker es schaffen eine Sicherheit an den Tag zu legen, bei welcher sie das VR stärker um Traktion bemühen als das HR in Kurven.

Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege. Ich bitte darum.
_


----------



## hnx (8. August 2014)

Warum müssen DOT Bremsen häufiger gewartet werden?

Ich dachte gerade die wasserbindende Eigenschaft macht sie weniger wartungsanfällig gegenüber Mineralöl-Bremsen, die im Extremfall sofortigen Funktionsverlust als Folge haben, wenn der Wasseranteil, der nicht gebunden werden kann, zu hoch wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (8. August 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Warum müssen DOT Bremsen häufiger gewartet werden?
> 
> Ich dachte gerade die wasserbindende Eigenschaft macht sie weniger wartungsanfällig gegenüber Mineralöl-Bremsen, die im Extremfall sofortigen Funktionsverlust als Folge haben, wenn der Wasseranteil, der nicht gebunden werden kann, zu hoch wird.


Nun.. ich habs immer so gesagt bekommen, dass DOT ca. jährlich gewartet/entlüftet werden müssen, da DOT Wasser zieht und das Mineralöl sorgloser ist, da hier das Prob nicht auftritt.
Nachteil Mineralöl soll doch der Druckpunkt sein.
Vorteil Mineral ist zudem, dass man nicht mit aggressivem Zeug hantieren muss beim Wechsel.

Hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

Also jetzt mal zum Thema Bremsflüssigkeit und Wasser.

DOT zieht Wasser. Es heißt, dass Wasser in der Bremsflüssigkeit gebunden wird. Das setzt den Siedepunkt herab und macht die Bremse stärker ausfallgefährdet als mit frischem DOT. Zieht DOT kein Wasser, muss es nicht getauscht werden. Weil aber das Risiko hoch und die Kosten niedrig sind, macht man es lieber.

Mineralöl zieht kein Wasser. Ergo verbaucht es sich nicht. Aber: Kommt jetzt doch mal Wasser in die Bremse, ist der Siedepunkt des Bremsmediums sofort herab gesetzt. Wer rät richtig? Genau auf 100°C nämlich, weil das Wasser anfängt zu sieden und dann Bläschen bildet.

Giftigkeit und alles andere ist schei55egal, zumindest in den Mengen, mit denen der Endnutzer am Bike hantiert.


----------



## Fladder72 (8. August 2014)

Im PKW-Bereich sind die Wechsel-Intervalle idR bei max. 2 Jahren für DOT. Zumindest wurde das während meiner Schrauberkarriere so gehandhabt...


----------



## mpmarv (8. August 2014)

Die Idee vorne eine dicke und hinten eine kleine Bremse zu fahren finde ich gut. Allerdings  bin ich das in der Praxis noch nicht gefahren. Fühlt es sich nicht merkwürdig an, wenn der linke Finger anders bremsen muss, als der rechte Finger?

Bei den Laufrädern mach ich mir weniger Sorgen. Die Frage ist dann,was gewinnen wir durch die schmalere Felge? Man wär dann auf 2,2 festgenagelt. Weniger Gewicht? weniger Grip/Traktion? Hilft es bei der Umwerferproblematik?


----------



## bsg (8. August 2014)

Hinten eine schmalere Felge halte ich für nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Während Du beim Reifen vorne ggf. mehr Traktion zum Steuern brauchst, liegt das Gewicht doch mehr auf dem HR. Bei nicht ganz sauberer Fahrweise knallt man ggf. immer ordentlich was hinten drauf - ich habe bisher auch meistens kaputte Hinterräder gesehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2014)

Wenn der gemeine Mountainbiker die phyikalischen Bremskraft so umsetzen könnte, wie man Meßwerte messen kann, dann wäre hinten eine kleinere Scheibe sinnvoll.
Die Realität bei langen rasanten Trailabfahrten zeigt aber, das der gemeine Mountainbiker eigentlich hinten die größere Scheibe fahren sollte.
Aber das ist ja physikalisch unlogisch und schaut blöd aus 

Oder wie Scilli schon sagte, hinten Grip finden kostet mehr Hitze.

G.


----------



## ONE78 (8. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Hauptrahmen wird so kommen, was auch wenig innovativ ist, aber auch wenig stört. Ist halt nichts neues aber auch nicht hässlich, kurzum: Langweilig. Beim Hinterbau wird sich denke ich auch nicht die Welt tun. Die Versteifung zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe schaut noch sehr provisorisch aus. Ich frage mich wieso diese hier eigentlich notwendig ist? Beim LV 301 ist da nichts weiter und es funktioniert selbst im Bikepark ..



Das 301 ist ja auch ein 4gelenker! Das hier wird aber ein 1gelenker!


----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Das 301 ist ja auch ein 4gelenker! Das hier wird aber ein 1gelenker!



Ich würde gerne mal die Kräfte verstehen, die da wirken. Mir ging es um den ewig langen Hebel der beim 301 von der Hinterradachse bis zum Oberrohr besteht.

Edit: verstehe es jetzt und bin am grübeln. Könnte man keine Streben zwischen der hinteren Dämpfer-Verlängerung und der Hauptlagerung vorne am Tretlager machen? Da steht dann wohl der Umwerfer im Weg?


----------



## Scili (8. August 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Die Idee vorne eine dicke und hinten eine kleine Bremse zu fahren finde ich gut. Allerdings  bin ich das in der Praxis noch nicht gefahren. Fühlt es sich nicht merkwürdig an, wenn der linke Finger anders bremsen muss, als der rechte Finger?
> 
> Bei den Laufrädern mach ich mir weniger Sorgen. Die Frage ist dann,was gewinnen wir durch die schmalere Felge? Man wär dann auf 2,2 festgenagelt. Weniger Gewicht? weniger Grip/Traktion? Hilft es bei der Umwerferproblematik?


Bez. Bremse: Basti hat doch schon geschrieben, dass es schwierig wäre, dies dem gemeinen Käufer zu vermitteln.
Zudem seh ich beim Gros der Fahrer wie gesagt eher hinten Bedarf an Hitzebeständigkeit und ner starken Bremse.

LR: Man wäre sicher nicht auf 2,2er festgenagelt. Wenn wir vorne 30er und hinten 21-25er Innenbreite hätten, wäre selbst hinten ein 2,5er Baron DH-Reifen montierbar.
Bis vor 2 Jahren hatten die grossen SYS-LR alle Felgen so um die 21 mm Innenbreite und auf mein 2010er Crossmax SX LRS passt der dickste Baron auch drauf.
Probleme gits da erst bei niedrigen Drücken und Tubeless, wenn der Reifen zu sehr seitl. belastet wird.
Ganz zu schweigen von Kanten und Unebenheiten, wo das hintere LR sicher stärkere Schläge aushalten muss, da das kurzzeitige Entlasten vorne leicher fällt als hinten, wie @bsg schon anmerkte.

Mischbefelgung halte ich daher auch für keine gute Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (8. August 2014)

Was die Widerstandsfähigkeit der Felge gegenüber Beulen betrifft wäre hinten eine schmalere Felge doch vorteilhaft.

Aber eine Notwendigkeit für unterschiedliche Felgen sehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2014)

Bitte Herr lass den Herrn Stein nicht diesen Thread entdecken. BITTE BITTE BITTE
Es geht ja schließlich um Bremsmedien und verschieden breite Felgen


----------



## R.C. (8. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Bitte Herr lass den Herrn Stein nicht diesen Thread entdecken. BITTE BITTE BITTE
> Es geht ja schließlich um Bremsmedien und verschieden breite Felgen



_Das_ waere doch eine Idee fuer's ICB 3: "designed by Dr. Stone!"


----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2014)

Ja, Teflon beschichtete Reifen für weniger Rollwiderstand und ein Fully mit starrem Hinterbau für weniger Lagerverschleiß.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> _Das_ waere doch eine Idee fuer's ICB 3: "designed by Dr. Stone!"


Wie schonmal vorher erwähnt. "Gratis zum 10 Jahres Abo MTB"



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja, Teflon beschichtete Reifen für weniger Rollwiderstand und ein Fully mit starrem Hinterbau für weniger Lagerverschleiß.


Du hast die Bremsbelagschmierung vergressen! Wie soll man sonst leise Bremsen hinbekommen...


----------



## DHVEF (8. August 2014)

Der Stein wird sich nie in die Gefahr begeben gegen Leute agumentieren zu müssen, die tatsächlich Ahnung haben. Das der mit Seinem "Wissen" und zufälligerweise mit dem richtigen Mittelchenverkauf noch nicht gelöscht wurde, wunder mich eh. Da war mir selbst der Nino noch lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2014)

Mich nervt es an, dass seine Gruppe immer die aktivste ist, irgendwie komisch.... so sieht man ständig seine Werbung.

Aber wir sind schön OT .. ich glaube man könnte hier schon lange schließen


----------



## frogmatic (11. August 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Die Idee vorne eine dicke und hinten eine kleine Bremse zu fahren finde ich gut. Allerdings  bin ich das in der Praxis noch nicht gefahren. Fühlt es sich nicht merkwürdig an, wenn der linke Finger anders bremsen muss, als der rechte Finger?



Ich fahre immer hinten kleinere Scheiben als vorne. Am DH-bike habe ich vorne Gustav, hinten Marta als Bremse. Ich finde nicht, dass sich das merkwürdig anfühlt. Im Zweifel will ich (!) vorne die ultimative Bremskraft, hinten blockiert das Rad sowieso ziemlich schnell. Deswegen passt das sehr gut, für meinen Geschmack.

Meine Beobachtung ist aber, dass von 10 Fahrern einer bremsen kann, und die anderen ihr Rad irgendwie zum Stehen bringen...


----------

